# 11/27 RAW Discussion Thread - Roman Reigns Again.



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

> *WWE Raw preview, Nov. 27, 2017: Who will step up to Roman Reigns on Raw?*
> 
> This past Monday night, Roman Reigns achieved an accolade that has eluded him throughout his career, capturing the Intercontinental Championship and becoming a Grand Slam Champion in the process. How will The Big Dog follow up that incredible accomplishment?


*Will Roman Reigns institute an open challenge for his Intercontinental Championship?*












> Despite the attempted intervention of Raw Tag Team Champions Cesaro & Sheamus (thwarted masterfully by Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose), Roman Reigns Speared The Miz this past Monday night to claim the Intercontinental Title and become a Grand Slam Champion, having previously held the WWE Tag Team Titles, the U.S. Title and the WWE Title.
> 
> In a WWE.com interview after the win, The Big Dog hinted that an open challenge could be in the cards.
> 
> ...


*
Can Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose reclaim the Raw Tag Team Titles?*












> Before Dean Ambrose put away Sheamus in singles combat on Monday night, he and Seth Rollins made it clear that they intend to recapture the Raw Tag Team Titles from The Celtic Warrior and Cesaro.
> 
> After thwarting their intervention during Roman Reigns’ Intercontinental Title opportunity against The Miz — a bout The Big Dog won — the Shield brothers seem primed to put some championship gold around their own waists.
> 
> When will The Hounds of Justice get their Raw Tag Team Championship rematch?


*
Will Paige, Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville’s rampage continue?*












> The Raw Women’s division is officially on notice. During a Fatal 4-Way Match to determine Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss’ next challenger, Paige returned to WWE after more than a year, with NXT’s Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville in tow. The trio laid out Bayley, Sasha Banks, Mickie James and Alicia Fox in ruthless fashion, but they didn’t stop there. When Little Miss Bliss attempted to welcome Paige and her new allies to Team Red, Alexa suffered the same fate as her would-be challengers.
> 
> The entire WWE Universe is anxiously waiting to see what Paige, Mandy and Sonya will do next. Who will be their next target?


*How will Braun Strowman attain retribution against Kane?*












> As Braun Strowman battled Jason Jordan — a bout ordered by Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon — Kane emerged after a week’s absence to ambush The Monster Among Men, crushing Strowman’s throat with the aid of a steel chair and the ring steps.
> 
> The behemoth refused medical attention after the attack, but he won’t refuse a chance at retribution against The Big Red Machine. What repercussions await Kane on Raw?


*Who can derail “The Zo Train”?*












> Despite “The Zo Train’s” defeat this past Monday night, plus Akira Tozawa’s win over Drew Gulak in a Street Fight the next night on 205 Live, the allies of WWE Cruiserweight Champion Enzo Amore have reason to celebrate, standing tall over their enemies at the conclusion of Tuesday night’s broadcast.
> 
> With Gulak, Noam Dar, Ariya Daivari and Tony Nese by his side, The Certified G seems unstoppable. Is there anyone who can shut Amore’s mouth and take his title?
> 
> Don’t miss Monday Night Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network!



Some intriguing situations developing here tbf. Will be interesting to see how Reigns kicks off his title run, and how this women's invasion pans out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Excited for RAW for the first time in a while, can't wait to see what happens with Mandy, Paige, and Sonya next (Mainly Mandy though)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nothing aside from the women sounds good.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I hope this whole Cruiserweight clusterfuck is leading to Neville returning in some form. :mj2

Or even better, him returning to challenge Reigns for the IC title :mark


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The crusierweights look like the best thing on Raw :lol Hopefully Hideo Itami debuts for the CW on Raw. That would be awesome. 


Braun is always good so no problems as long as he finishes Kane for good.

This feud needs to end, its boring now. It's the same thing every time, end the feud here which mean Sheamus and Cesaro retain. The match should be good though. 

The IC open challenge could be interesting depending on the opponent but it's the lowest point of interest for me.



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I hope this whole Cruiserweight clusterfuck is leading to Neville returning in some form. :mj2
> 
> Or even better, him returning to challenge Reigns for the IC title :mark


That would be great but Neville would lose and you don't want his returning match to be a loss.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Cedric/Itami should be next champ, hopefully Itami shows up soon

Excited to see Mandy do her thing :mark

& the Reigns open challenge should be good as long as they don't do any fuckery with it


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Braun needs to put Kane out to pasture pronto. He and Asuka are really carrying the show for me right now.

I didn't like the decision to make Roman IC champ, but putting an open challenge system in place would make the most of it. Here's hoping Elias is the one that eventually takes it off him (likely uncleanly) as WrestleMania season heats up, but Joe or even Neville would be a fine alternative.

And I hope Paige takes the women's title as soon as possible. As long as Alexa is holding it hostage we're not going to get a really meaningful women's program, which we now have a chance at. WrestleMania is too long to wait. The clear best story to tell for the division would be Paige and her lackeys versus the mysterious, undefeated, avenging Asuka.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

You know, now I know I won't be getting any Miz material it's going to be harder to motivate myself to watch this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Open challenge: We have no storyline or feud in mind. So, let's just have an open challenge where we'll have a bunch of random, meaningless matches with no story or build.

WWE's laziness knows no bounds.

Looking forward to the Paige and Mandy follow-up, though. Them taking on Alexa, and another female or two could be something interesting.

Never thought I'd say this, but aside from the Paige/Mandy storyline, WWE is trash right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Roman Reigns Again.'

Chief with the sly dig. :reigns

Actually sort of excited for Roman as Champ. Didn't expect to be (as he doesn't need it whatsoever). Ever since I heard about him doing an Open Challenge, it gave me hope that this reign would be a lot better than his US Championship reign. There is some real neat possibilties they can do for this & I'm not against Roman hopefully having some decent-good matches on Weekly TV. I'd like to see someone from NXT debut against him (Aleister Black?), and make an impression like when Kevin Owens debuted against Cena. If not that, I'd like Elias to get involved with Roman somehow, and it spin off in to a feud between the two. Elias deserves to have a good feud.

Excited to see Sonya & Mandy. Sonya has grown on me a lot & I want to see what Mandy brings to the table. I also enjoy Paige being back. It just feels nice to have what feels like a fresh Women's Division on RAW again, even if it ends up being short lived. Bliss running through the roster was getting really tiresome. 

I personally want Dean & Seth to win the Tag Titles back & for The Authors of Pain to get called-up, even though it won't happen.

Also, wouldn't be surprised to see Balor get a louder reaction & 'We Want Balor' than normal after all the reports over the weekend with Vince. :armfold



ShowStopper said:


> Open challenge: We have no storyline or feud in mind. So, let's just have an open challenge where we'll have a bunch of random, meaningless matches with no story or build.


I agree in a sense. I hope it's not just Open Challenges for weeks, shitty opponents & no meaningful feuds being started. The reason I'm for the Open Challenge is because I'm hoping an actual feud spins off from it. Elias interrupting him just seems like the most likely to me with his gimmick. It's kind of a doorway in to a feud. Kind of lazy, but I mean at least we are getting something in the Midcard right? Not like they did fuck all with Miz.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm very interested to see if the women are any good. I wonder where this is going, Paige as champion? Them just running riot on the roster? I hear that WWE are planning to incorporated another womens belt so maybe it has something to do with that?

Intriguing to say the least


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I hope this whole Cruiserweight clusterfuck is leading to Neville returning in some form. :mj2
> 
> Or even better, him returning to challenge Reigns for the IC title :mark


I'd rather the latter if Neville was to return. I hate the idea of him being in 205 Live to be honest, even though he fits the bill. He's on another level to me. There's no reason this guy shouldn't be on the Main Roster, and at the very least kicking ass in the Midcard. Maybe that could be the next thing he conquers on his return "King of the Midcard" :lmao

Seriously though, I would love to see a Neville IC Title run & Roman/Neville would be a very fun match-up as well.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If Balor can be out of the cruiserweight division (which I agree with, he's too popular to be in the purple prison), there's no reason Neville should be there either. He's carried that division and he deserves to move up.

And I wish everyone would just hold their horses on Mandy. Yeah, she's hot. Now what? Let's see what she can do. The last thing we need is another Alexa Bliss. Let her prove herself before everyone becomes a fan.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm intrigued with the Paige stuff and where they go with her and Sonya/Mandy. I'll be interested if she's set up as the new challenger for Alexa. I'd be very surprised given that everything that has happened out of the ring, if they would have Paige be the one to dethrone Alexa. I'm not saying it won't happen or that I don't want it to happen, but I'd be surprised if it did.

I don't see Rollins and Ambrose getting their tag title shot this week. I just hope when they do, they some kind of gimmick match. They've had like 4 or 5 regular matches. I want to see a ladder match or a cage match.

I hope they go through with the Reigns Open Challenge. And don't go half way with it like they did with AJ. Roman has no feud lined up for the next 2 months going into the Rumble. Just let him have great matches every week defending the IC Title.

Honestly Raw should do what SD did last year. They had like a big SD SuperShow with 3 title matches around the end of last year. This year Raw should set something up like:

IC Championship: Reigns vs. ???

Gimmick: Braun vs. Kane

Tag Team Championship: Ambrollins vs. The Bar

Women's Championship: Paige vs. Alexa

And hell, maybe even throw in a battle royal to determine Brock's new challenger.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Tag division is staler than anything. The Revival can't come back soon enough.

No more jobbers left so I guess it's time to stop isolating Asuka from the main women. She should be starting a proper feud now.



MC 16 said:


> I'm very interested to see if the women are any good. I wonder where this is going, Paige as champion? Them just running riot on the roster? I hear that WWE are planning to incorporated another womens belt so maybe it has something to do with that?
> 
> Intriguing to say the least


I'm not sure how Paige and her buddies are supposed to run riot they're already outnumbered. Four people should be looking for revenge this week. Should be. Maybe half of them will randomly forget it. WWE isn't fond of common sense.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They really need to call the Authors of Pain up to RAW pronto. What's there left for them to do in NXT at this point?

Might as well give the Shield a real obstacle heading into WrestleMania.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*hopes for Ambrollins to win the tag titles back*

Also interested in Roman's potential IC open challenge and what the ladies get up to this week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun needs to end Kane for good and demand the 30 seed in the rumble. Need my man winning that shit. First event ever and I swear to god I’ll be throwing bottles in the ring with Philly if Cena or Reigns wins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Surely Ambrose and Rollins rematch with Shesaro will be anything but a regular tag match?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Enzo about get his fucking brain destroyed :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Enzo about get his fucking brain destroyed :banderas


You know, I don't like Enzo but I have to give him props for being a good Heel. I've not wanted to see a guy get his comeuppance as much as I do him. Well, I did enjoy seeing Jinder lose the Title too, but that's because he just sucked.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jedah said:


> They really need to call the Authors of Pain up to RAW pronto. What's there left for them to do in NXT at this point?
> 
> Might as well give the Shield a real obstacle heading into WrestleMania.


Doesn't really work since that would be three guys versus two. Should wait until Roman goes solo again, which would also give AoP a chance of actually winning.

AoP are going to be really tricky to handle on the main roster though. They're big destroyers that run through everyone but the tag division has two credible teams atm. Three when Revival come back. People worry about Asuka running out of opponents but it's going to be even worse for these guys.



ShowStopper said:


> Open challenge: We have no storyline or feud in mind. So, let's just have an open challenge where we'll have a bunch of random, meaningless matches with no story or build.


And people will probably eat it up anyway, just like they did with Cena. Prepare for a bunch of standard Roman matches getting hyped up like they're special and adding prestige to the title.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Roman will be more than occupied with Brock.

The tag team champions should get as big a threat, in my opinion.

For Roman's and our sake the Shield better stay together for a while yet. He is going to get serenaded with boos otherwise and I can't imagine anything more boring than a long Roman title reign by himself right now. After Brock there's no obstacles left for him.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll be interested in seeing who answers Roman's open challenge first. He's good at having great matches with wrestlers of varying styles so it should be good no matter who steps up to the plate. 

Not at all interested in Paige's return or her two lackeys. Especially since they did the identical 3 types of women invading Smackdown. Talk about WWE not having any imagination. My son, on the other hand, is thrilled that she's back. I do hope she has gotten her life straightened out and stays as far away from del Rio as possible.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

southrnbygrace said:


> I'll be interested in seeing who answers Roman's open challenge first. He's good at having great matches with wrestlers of varying styles so it should be good no matter who steps up to the plate.
> 
> Not at all interested in Paige's return or her two lackeys. Especially since they did the identical 3 types of women invading Smackdown. Talk about WWE not having any imagination. My son, on the other hand, is thrilled that she's back. I do hope she has gotten her life straightened out and stays as far away from del Rio as possible.


I'm betting Roman against Joe.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

southrnbygrace said:


> I'll be interested in seeing who answers Roman's open challenge first. He's good at having great matches with wrestlers of varying styles so it should be good no matter who steps up to the plate.
> 
> Not at all interested in Paige's return or her two lackeys. Especially since they did the identical 3 types of women invading Smackdown. Talk about WWE not having any imagination. My son, on the other hand, is thrilled that she's back. I do hope she has gotten her life straightened out and stays as far away from del Rio as possible.


My Top 3 picks are Elias, Aleister Black or Neville. 

Wouldn't mind someone like Samoa Joe, either.

Really hope this does freshen up the Midcard scene a bit. It's been dead for months on RAW. Not Miz's fault though, they didn't know how to book him whatsoever. Roman not being a Heel helps, there's not going to be any chickenshit antics or Miztourage, so hopefully some competitive matches, with someone winning the belt from him early next year.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> My Top 3 picks are Elias, Aleister Black or Neville.
> 
> Wouldn't mind someone like Samoa Joe, either.
> 
> Really hope this does freshen up the Midcard scene a bit. It's been dead for months on RAW. Not Miz's fault though, they didn't know how to book him whatsoever. Roman not being a Heel helps, there's not going to be any chickenshit antics or Miztourage, so hopefully some competitive matches, with someone winning the belt from him early next year.


One thing that makes me think that it won't be Elias is the fact that he'll probably be having another match against Matt after last week. Unless he does accept and Matt costs him, which would be... well, yeah.

Joe seems like too big a name to be the first one too, although that could just be me being cautious. Perhaps Finn might answer it since he literally has nothing to do.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> One thing that makes me think that it won't be Elias is the fact that he'll probably be having another match against Matt after last week. Unless he does accept and Matt costs him, which would be... well, yeah.
> 
> Joe seems like too big a name to be the first one too, although that could just be me being cautious. Perhaps Finn might answer it since he literally has nothing to do.


God, I wish they'd stop putting Elias in dead end feuds. Where is this shit with Matt going to go, really? Where did the Jordan feud go? Where did the Balor feud go? They need to stop :kobefacepalm Unless it ends up with Broken Matt Hardy. It's probably not going to be worth the time.

Didn't think of Finn, that could be a good shout. Although, he's been losing a lot lately, so another loss is really going to hurt his momentum. Then again, with the way he's being going off on Twitter, wouldn't be surprised if Vince does it purely to 'punish him'. I'd be interested to see how Balor gets reacted to be honest, got a feeling he'll get louder reactions/chants if you've been following the stuff from this weekend.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I pick Joe first because that would make Roman a fighting champion, plus that's a big statement.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> *hopes for Ambrollins to win the tag titles back*
> 
> Also interested in Roman's potential IC open challenge and what the ladies get up to this week.


 LMAO that's a given, they want everyone on TS to have a title and the only reason they took them off in the first place was to set up the match with The New Day.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm looking forward to ROMAN REIGNS AGAIN and whatever Mandy Rose does. Tomorrow's going to be fun! :curry*


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

You know...I've thought this for a while, but does anyone else think that wrestling looks really, really dumb when photographed. Like, as a still image these shots make it look terrible.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've seen Joe, Balor, and Jordan teased as potential challengers for Reigns.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I want to see Jordan be the first challenger for Reigns and get the match by throwing a guilt trip at Kurt about Survivor Series and HHH giving him a Pedigree. Have him come out with his knee still wrapped up and it makes his loss look better, but he gets good heat for manipulating Kurt and getting another match he hasn't "earned."

I'm curious about where this story with Paige's new stable is going, however, I'm not excited to see some of the women I'm interested in be devalued every week.

I hope they put the titles right back on Seth and Dean, I'm not interested in seeing a bunch more Bar vs. Ambrollins matches.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Actually really looking forward to this RAW because for the first time in a good while, I don't know what to expect. Especially regarding Paige's stable, I have no idea how they are going to book it from here. My main hope is literally that they don't severely fuck it up like what happened with Nexus & so many other failed Stable attempts. But you also need to do it in a way that the rest of the Women's roster actually have some momentum as well. Tough task ahead, especially considering the state of the Division before these new arrivals.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

HIDEO ITAMI!!!! Enzo and Gualk have been calling him out on twitter today, maybe he will show up. Hopefully :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> HIDEO ITAMI!!!! Enzo and Gualk have been calling him out on twitter today, maybe he will show up. Hopefully :mark


You think he'll show up so soon? I'd definitely :mark:

205 Live has desperately been needing some life injected in to it. I hope he takes the Neville role & dethrones Enzo. It could be a good title reign as long as Itami doesn't get injured.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs Jason Jordan has the potential to be my first ever 11/10 match. Hope we see it tonight


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You think he'll show up so soon? I'd definitely :mark:
> 
> 205 Live has desperately been needing some life injected in to it. I hope he takes the Neville role & dethrones Enzo. It could be a good title reign as long as Itami doesn't get injured.


Judging from this tweet, he might do. It seems like they are building his debut. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935162093501902850


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> Roman Reigns vs Jason Jordan has the potential to be my first ever 11/10 match. Hope we see it tonight


Forgot a minus there.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

Roman's Henchmen vs. The Bland again? Find a different tag team ffs


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Since Seth and Dean are Kurt's boys, I'm sure they'll get their re-match tonight. Hopefully they win the titles back, which they shouldn't have lost to begin with. But after tonight, both teams need new guys to feud with.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Since Seth and Dean are Kurt's boys, I'm sure they'll get their re-match tonight. Hopefully they win the titles back, which they shouldn't have lost to begin with. But after tonight, both teams need new guys to feud with.


Seth & Dean win the Titles back

The Revival return or Authors of Pain crash the celebration. :fingerscrossed

That's personally what I'd like to see, anyways. Signifies that they are finished with Cesaro & Sheamus, and we get some new life in the Tag Division.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> I hope they put the titles right back on Seth and Dean, I'm not interested in seeing a bunch more Bar vs. Ambrollins matches.


Well in WWE Land, Ambrollins has to beat The Bar and then beat them again in the Bar's rematch clause. That will last another month.

The Revival should be back next month. I hope they are the next feud for Ambrollins going into the new year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Seth & Dean win the Titles back
> 
> The Revival return or Authors of Pain crash the celebration. :fingerscrossed
> 
> That's personally what I'd like to see, anyways. Signifies that they are finished with Cesaro & Sheamus, and we get some new life in the Tag Division.


The Hardy's and Revival being injured is what hurt the division. Feels like Revival has been out forever at this point.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The Authors of Pain should be called up. There's nothing left for them to do in NXT.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935249281648287744
Well, time for the string of multi woman matches to start.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935249281648287744
> Well, time for the string of multi woman matches to start.



Well I called that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935249281648287744
> Well, time for the string of multi woman matches to start.


At least they are not having Bliss team up with them after these past several months/feuds all of a sudden. Mickie, Bayley & Sasha joining forces makes sense to me. You've got 3 solid babyfaces there if built up well. Although, they are not going to have the Stable lose their first match-up which kind of worries me on the booking of the other three. Mickie has lost a lot since she returned, Sasha & Bayley haven't looked amazing either booking wise.

Maybe you have Nia/Alexa run in towards the end & start brawling with them after last week? Would save one of the 3 getting clean pinned on the babyface side.

This could be a good match btw, or a clusterfuck. One of the two :lol It honestly depends. I can't see it not being at least decent with the talent involved.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Now we can see if they are good or only brought up for reasons. Most likely the latter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935263231890817024
So, no tag match tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jedah said:


> The Authors of Pain should be called up. There's nothing left for them to do in NXT.


If The Revival still aren't ready for another month, then I definitely want this to happen. There's not a lot of Tag Teams on RAW. The whole scene just feels dead. It was good when Dean & Seth won the belts the first time around & it was fresh, but they're running out of things to do. Gallows & Anderson are booked awfully, The Hardys are out. We'll be seeing The Bar vs Dean/Seth until 2020 at this point :lol

I'd :mark: to see them come out like this & their music hit during Dean & Seth's Tag Championship Celebration.










:sodone



SantaStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935263231890817024
> So, no tag match tonight.


Is this feud ever going to end? Jesus :lol :kobefacepalm I love both teams, but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Is this feud ever going to end? Jesus :lol :kobefacepalm I love both teams, but this is getting ridiculous.



Was thinking the same thing, it seems like they fight each other on a weekly basis at this point lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If The Revival still aren't ready for another month, then I definitely want this to happen. There's not a lot of Tag Teams on RAW. The whole scene just feels dead. It was good when Dean & Seth won the belts the first time around & it was fresh, but they're running out of things to do. Gallows & Anderson are booked awfully, The Hardys are out. We'll be seeing The Bar vs Dean/Seth until 2020 at this point :lol
> 
> I'd :mark: to see them come out like this & their music hit during Dean & Seth's Tag Championship Celebration.
> 
> ...



All the other teams are injured, or geeks (Club).


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Rollins vs Cesaro will be great if they giving time.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm sick of the same teams in every company facing each other. It's annoying and ruining tag team wrestling for me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> All the other teams are injured, or geeks (Club).


We really do need a call-up then. They've not done anything with Gallows & Anderson in months, and it doesn't feel like they ever will to be honest. I don't want to see The Bar/Dean & Seth dragged out for another month. It's just going to really make everything feel stagnant. RAW often times feels like Rematchamania as it is :lol

Authors of Pain are doing absolutely nothing after WarGames, I see no reason to keep them down in developmental.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> We really do need a call-up then. They've not done anything with Gallows & Anderson in months, and it doesn't feel like they ever will to be honest. I don't want to see The Bar/Dean & Seth dragged out for another month. It's just going to really make everything feel stagnant. RAW often times feels like Rematchamania as it is :lol
> 
> Authors of Pain are doing absolutely nothing after WarGames, I see no reason to keep them down in developmental.


I agree with you. 

WWE has been doing this for years, though, at this time of year. They put absolutely no effort into the time period of September to December; with maybe a slight blip for Survivor Series here and there. They just don't care about this time of year at all, sadly. It's like they're holding back for the Road to WM.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Seth facing Cesaro should have been obvious cos Dean faced Sheamus last week.

I'm assuming they'll do the tag title next week. Hopefully.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935263231890817024
> So, no tag match tonight.


Their matches have been fun in general but it's getting to the point where it feels like the Shield and The Bar have been feuding for about half a year. Revival and Hardys being out due to injury doesn't help but yeah. They're clearly trying to drag this out. Hopefully they have a gimmick main event on RAW soon to have the feud come to its climax.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935263231890817024
> So, no tag match tonight.


 FFS they're really going to drag this shit out fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's already been dragged out. This is past dragging out. Not like it's new.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Chief of the Grinch Mob said:


> Their matches have been fun in general but it's getting to the point where it feels like the Shield and The Bar have been feuding for about half a year. Revival and Hardys being out due to injury doesn't help but yeah. They're clearly trying to drag this out. Hopefully they have a gimmick main event on RAW soon to have the feud come to its climax.


It's been 6 months so yeah, they have been feuding for half a year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> It's already been dragged out. This is past dragging out. Not like it's new.


 Doesn't make it any better.

This shit should have ended shortly after Summerslam.

Man this Ambrose-Rollins tag run has been meh since their first bump moment.

They simply don't know how to book their main eventers in the midcard. Actually, they just don't know how to book period.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The only reason I'm watching Raw tonight is Kane, I have zero interest to see the rest of the show


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> It's been 6 months so yeah, they have been feuding for half a year.


They started feuding in August so it hasn't been quite that long, but it certainly feels like it :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> Doesn't make it any better.
> 
> This shit of ended shortly after Summerslam.
> 
> ...


Their matches have been really good, but it's past time to just put the tag titles on them and be done with it until they have Dean turn on Seth. They really should call up AoP, as @The Fourth Wall mentioned, too. But they won't.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> It's been 6 months so yeah, they have been feuding for half a year.


Jesus :sodone

Yes, please let's end this feud. I can't believe it's been that long, I thought I was exaggerating :lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

We need the Revival dammit!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Is this feud ever going to end? Jesus :lol :kobefacepalm I love both teams, but this is getting ridiculous.


Saw this coming when Dawson and Jeff Hardy got hurt. Those were the only other 2 legitimate teams in the division. Also doesn't help when you do have other teams but don't care at all to book a proper tag division.

No reason why Anderson & Gallows, Titus & Crews, Rhyno & Slater, Bo & Axel couldn't be booked a bit better to help the tag division. Not saying they need to be booked great just book them as capable.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Chief of the Grinch Mob said:


> They started feuding in August so it hasn't been quite that long, but it certainly feels like it :lol


Cesaro and Shemus was attacking them both late july, when they were teasing Rollins and Ambrose getting back together again. So I think it just counts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, is Revival....like....ever coming back? I don't know if it's just me or not, but it feels like they've been out for so damn long.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's too early for AoP now though.

They have to beat Ambrose-Rollins twice. But they can't lose the titles atm since they've barely done anything with them.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

arch.unleash said:


> We need the Revival dammit!


Agreed. But dreading Vince has soured on them because of their injuries. I mean they were clearly getting a push beating New Day, then Wilder gets injured. Then they start to get a little build when Wilder got cleared, then Dawson gets injured. 

Vince has soured on people for much much less.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As long as the Revival will be ready next month as reported, they should be the next challengers for Ambrollins.

I like AOP, but at this point going into WM Season, they would just get lost in the shuffle of everything else going on. I wouldn't debut them until after Mania.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

:heston

https://www.facebook.com/theheelbook/videos/1940956412585191/


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JC00 said:


> Saw this coming when Dawson and Jeff Hardy got hurt. Those were the only other 2 legitimate teams in the division. Also doesn't help when you do have other teams but don't care at all to book a proper tag division.
> 
> No reason why Anderson & Gallows, Titus & Crews, Rhyno & Slater, Bo & Axel couldn't be booked a bit better to help the tag division. Not saying they need to be booked great just book them as capable.


Completely agree. WWE backs themselves in to a corner making all other possible teams look like complete geeks. Even just having them pick up some wins every now & then wouldn't hurt, at least to have some creative freedom.

Hard to believe Rhyno & Slater were the inaugural SD Tag Team Champs, now you'd be surprised to see them still employed half of the time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins and Ambrose, when they are tag champs and lose the belts to start the Dean/Seth feud, will lose a match in which a mishap happens and Dean takes it out on Seth. It will be a one match thing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Somewhat interested in how Braun responds to last week - but aside from that nothing. I guess if Reigns is doing the open challenge, depending on who it is it could be interesting. If he's doing it weekly, I have no doubt he'll get Joe at some point to get that 1-on-1 win over him finally. Hell, they may even do it right away. I wouldn't be particularly interested in that match since I don't think any of their matches have been all that good, but Neville/Reigns would be something I'd be interested in seeing. Neville is great, and could definitely get a good - maybe even great match out of Roman. Knowing WWE though, it'll probably be either Bo or Curtis this week, followed by the other the next week.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

SantaStopper said:


> So, is Revival....like....ever coming back? I don't know if it's just me or not, but it feels like they've been out for so damn long.


Last I read Dawson should be cleared to return by mid-December. So if that's true should only be a couple more weeks.

.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Agreed. But dreading Vince has soured on them because of their injuries. I mean they were clearly getting a push beating New Day, then Wilder gets injured. Then they start to get a little build when Wilder got cleared, then Dawson gets injured.
> 
> Vince has soured on people for much much less.


Well even if he didn't get injured they would've never gotten the chance they deserve and Vince would've dropped the ball. I mean they have average looks that won't interest Vince and they wrestle an old school style that probably won't interest him or the average WWE fan. They need good booking and 20 minute matches on PPVs to shine which ain't happening. The NXT success ratio on the main roster is very minimal.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935263231890817024
> So, no tag match tonight.


Had a feeling after Ambrose beat Sheamus last week. Which, Seth better win. He's been taking a few L's in single matches on Raw as of late. The title match will probably happen next week then.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sorry but I don't think I could take The Revival seriously against Ambrollins at this point. Too much time out, too many injuries, they've hardly done anything this year. I also never really saw the hype everybody else did :shrug


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I'm sorry but I don't think I could take The Revival seriously against Ambrollins at this point. Too much time out, too many injuries, they've hardly done anything this year. I also never really saw the hype everybody else did :shrug


Too many injuries? They've collectively only had 1 more injury than Rollins.....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I'm sorry but I don't think I could take The Revival seriously against Ambrollins at this point. Too much time out, too many injuries, they've hardly done anything this year. I also never really saw the hype everybody else did :shrug


Did you see any of their matches in NXT? Especially the ones with DIY?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Did you see any of their matches in NXT? Especially the ones with DIY?


Yep. I was in attendance for a few of them actually :lol

It's just that them on the main roster is just so meh cos of their time out. Storyline wise when they finally return again, they should be rusty as hell and Ambrollins should just kill them :shrug

But hey that's just my opinion.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Open challenge will probably be Jason Jordan

Yay, the Shield / Bar feud continues. 

Kane / Strowman feuding 

:yawn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Spoiler: Raw



Jordan vs Kane is set to take place tonight and Reigns vs Elias for the IC title, Bar vs Ambrollins was going to take place this week but they decided to move it to next week.



-PWInsider


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrible and/or repetitive.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Terrible and/or repetitive.


 The show sounds shit again.

How sad is it when the best and most anticpated segment for a Raw in 2017 is the one featuring Paige fpalm

Tragic.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Law said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ugh. Awful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If this opens RAW again






:fuckthis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You could easily make an argument the Paige/Mandy storyline is the most intriguing on Raw and SD.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> You could easily make an argument the Paige/Mandy storyline is the most intriguing on Raw and SD.


 Well, there's the Bryan heel turn stuff that will likely pick up soon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Raw



Only thing I'm remotely interested in is Roman vs Elias as it should be a good match. Jordan vs Kane? Garbage. No Tag Titles match? Trash. :kobefacepalm Although, I feel like it might be too soon to have Elias challenge Roman if it ends with a clean pin. Hoping Elias hits him with a Guitar Shot or something & a feud starts, otherwise that's all his momentum gone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> Well, there's the Bryan heel turn stuff that will likely pick up soon.


Unless he wrestles, no buys.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> Well, there's the Bryan heel turn stuff that will likely pick up soon.


Bryan is turning heel? :eagle

Unless he's masterminding some Neville, Zayn, KO stable. Probably going to be no buys :armfold


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> You could easily make an argument the Paige/Mandy storyline is the most intriguing on Raw and SD.


The CW's


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> You could easily make an argument the Paige/Mandy storyline is the most intriguing on Raw and SD.


It's the only thing that isn't predictable to me. They could do a lot with it with some effort. Although, with the way the rest of the shows look lately, it does make you wonder how good this Stable stuff is actually going to be. They lose interest in promising storylines in like a week & then forget how to book. You know, the usual WWE cycle. 

Really hoping I'm wrong. The Nexus was amazing on their debut & I enjoyed this debut. *Consistency* WWE :cudi


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If this opens RAW again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your gonna jinx it, Why would you wish that evil upon us Ricky Bobby?


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Was thinking the same thing, it seems like they fight each other on a weekly basis at this point lol


I figured it out.

Shesaro being the anime fans they are, are aiming for a shonen length fued.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really hope Cesaro gets the win tonight though.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

It's almsot time


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Someone hand me some alcohol and weed for tonight because I am sure going to need it. 

The only thing that interest me is the Paige army vs Raw Women's Division and The Shield. There other's can take a hike. *_


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steph/HHH/Shane opening Raw or SD isn't a given at this point?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, how does Seth lose tonight?

:hmmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where is @A-C-P with his weekly 'Getting ready for RAW' post. :mj2 Most entertaining part of the night :beckylol

Guess I better do the honors


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Meh after reading the preview & knowing what #REGINS-A-MANIA means for the IC Title plus the Bar v. Ambrose/Rollins (_*I've LOST count*_), #SlappyMcBITCH and with football & the 2 night cross over between the Flash & Arrow whelp..........


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't know whether it's worth staying up to see Stephanie open the show & cry myself to sleep again. I need to stop doing this to myself. I keep telling myself some big moment will happen to open up RAW, that I absolutely can't miss & then I remember that this isn't the early 2000's anymore :lol



SantaStopper said:


> So, how does Seth lose tonight?
> 
> :hmmm:


Clean pin, because that's just great booking :vince5


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I don't know whether it's worth staying up to see Stephanie open the show & cry myself to sleep again. I need to stop doing this to myself. I keep telling myself some big moment will happen to open up RAW, that I absolutely can't miss & then I remember that this isn't the early 2000's anymore :lol


The minute you don't watch though something good will happen, I almost didn't watch last week and would of been pissed if I missed Mandys debut lol


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Will Paige get railed tonight?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> The minute you don't watch though something good will happen, I almost didn't watch last week and would of been pissed if I missed Mandys debut lol


Pretty much. Moment I tune out & go to bed some big moment will happen. But if I stay up, nothing ever happens & it's a complete filler show. I can't win :sadbecky


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wouldn't mind seeing Elias as the IC champ tbh :draper2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I would kick myself if I didn't watch Raw :lol Dean's there and I just can't miss him.

LOL I still remember when I was on holiday in 2014 and I was in NYC and I thought to myself "should I watch Raw?". I'm glad I did cos it was the night Seth turned on The Shield! Imagine if I'd missed it :shocked:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This thread has got to 100 posts through solely crapping on the show :bjpenn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward to Reign's open challenge match tonight going by the rumors it should be a good one.

Also the Rollins' match as well as Paige and Many in action.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Elias as the IC champ tbh :draper2


Elias would be *incredible* as IC Champ.

He's one of the few Heels WWE has at the moment. Guy is a literal heat magnet. The only time he remotely gets cheers is when he says "Who wants to walk with Elias?" The crowd loves to hate him. It's great.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

if steph opens the show again like last week ill just shut raw off and go back to playing ea ufc 3 beta


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sailord said:


> if steph opens the show again like last week ill just shut raw off and go back to playing ea ufc 3 beta


They said Reigns would be opening just now so it is all good. No worried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damned if you do, damned if you don't with the opening of Raw.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They said Reigns would be opening just now so it is all good. No worried


No Stephanie to start with


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

sailord said:


> if steph opens the show again like last week ill just shut raw off and go back to playing ea ufc 3 beta


Even if she doesn't she'll cut off Angle's balls anyway sometime during the show.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rollins and Cesaro again ? boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth being the only one to avoid a Stephanie castration.

:drose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Seth being the only one to avoid a Stephanie castration.
> 
> :drose


You do realize she's going to give him a bitch slap later on in the show now you've said this? :eagle


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So I wonder what's opening the show?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Rollins and Cesaro again ? boring.


You mean, you don't enjoy seeing the same matches every week. What's wrong with you? Damn millennials :vince5


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Aaaayyeee!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane still in WWE storylines in late 2017 :eyeroll


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"That was Murder!"........"That Was Murder!"


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Opening with Kane in 2017. :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

When the top feud on the flagship show is Braun-Kane :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL after watching Kane complain in that video package my Mum called him a "petty little man" then said "well, maybe not so little" :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it 1999?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun/Kane

:heyman6


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If only a healthy Taker was around. I'd tweak this angle to be the BOD versus Braun Strowman.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Love Kane, that young upstart.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boos back already.

:lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh come on, wear the damn thing


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Time to turn on Raw in the background, while doing cyber Monday shopping and playing Overwatch


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is what we get for begging for things to be like they were during the AE.

Kane gets a significant program. 

And I ain't even mad about it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn it Roman, don't you know the internet doesn't like you carrying the belt that way. Mick Foley's not even here to adjust it for you this time.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Illustrious career, huh?

Of course they'e trying to get people to give a shit about who's a Grand Slam Champion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh come on, wear the damn thing


What difference does it make, that's how he holds his titles


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why didn't they acknowledge Dean's grand slam?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'dem boos :reigns


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> Braun/Kane
> 
> :heyman6


 They're fucking everyone for Braun lol.

Do not have a clue how to book their top stars.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Starting with the midcarders? Smart choice


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roman Reigns' coronation.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see that he is carrying the belt just like he did the US title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

is every 3* match incredible in the WWE?

Sounds so forced and disingenuous.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol, Booker T, of course, "and I'm one of them!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still alot of boos.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Therapy said:


>


Holy shit you're fast :eagle


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That white IC belt looks good on em.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yep, booed to hell and back without his buddies. They had really better keep the Shield together.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

why are all 3 announcers giving this man a blow job? Isn't one of the 3 of you supposed to be heel?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What difference does it make, that's how he holds his titles


Just a pet peeve of mine. Wear it and treat it with some respect, dont drag it around like you dont give a crap about it. Always felt that way, its not just because its Roman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman looks good with that title. But then again, most titles seem to suit him


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Most liked picture in WWE instagram history.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A Roman chant? Hell just froze over.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Reigns dickriding :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I was willing to give this reign a chance but he’s throwing it behind his shoulder AGAIN like trash, same way he did with the US title ... so I’m out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Really hate the way he carries that belt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Now let's bring the open challenge :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, I hate "You deserve it" chants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That weak ass chant couldn't even get off the ground.

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Just a pet peeve of mine. Wear it and treat it with some respect, dont drag it around like you dont give a crap about it. Always felt that way, its not just because its Roman


You must of hated the way Austin held/treated the belt lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao AJs title picture broke 520k likes and that was for a taped show which plenty knew the result AND his too sweet photo is the most liked tweet on their twitter account. But nah, this shit is reserved for Roman to show how popular he is.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"You deserve it." Though? :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Just a pet peeve of mine. Wear it and treat it with some respect, dont drag it around like you dont give a crap about it. Always felt that way, its not just because its Roman


I mean some guys just like to wear theirs different. Everybody wouldn't look right with the on the waist. I do hate throwing the belt in the ring though lol


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Just a pet peeve of mine. Wear it and treat it with some respect, dont drag it around like you dont give a crap about it. Always felt that way, its not just because its Roman


So you had an issue with how Austin carried the title then?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Just a pet peeve of mine. Wear it and treat it with some respect, dont drag it around like you dont give a crap about it. Always felt that way, its not just because its Roman


Did you have a problem when Austin, Cena and The Rock did it?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Still carrying belts like they're meaningless trash.

Well I guess the IC belt is, so it makes sense.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"You deserve it"

:eagle


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Good to see that he is carrying the belt just like he did the US title.


But Cole said he was proudly carrying the title. fpalm


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Oh no, he is speaking. Please end it now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Law said:


> Lmao AJs title picture broke 520k likes before that Roman picture AND his too sweet photo is the most liked tweet on their twitter account.


You mean retweeted?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So no Miz for a bit? Damn, his presence will be missed. Though a little break never hurts.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who I want to come out and challenge Reigns.

Neville
Bo
Axel


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Reigns back to slinging midcard titles over his back because he don't give a fuck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Axel and Bo using Miz's music :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

BEGONE JOBBERS.


...Did Raw just clunk out?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These geeks.

:lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not quoting everyone, but yes I didn't like the way Austin or Rock dragged it to the ring either. And Austin is one of my all time favorites, but thought being World Champion that you should treat it better than dragging it


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roman isn't that bad on the Mic now to be fair. Not amazing or anything, but certainly not as shaky as he used to be.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Abisial said:


> ...Did Raw just clunk out?



It sure did, it looks to be fine now though


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Holy shit you're fast :eagle


I was tired of watching RAW and wanting a gif of something so I setup a little GIF making setup. I can only be here every other week because of work.. I'll be dropping random gifs throughout the thread.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Elias vs Reigns is interesting.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Man budget cuts effecting Bo and Axel. Gotta use Miz's music.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The upsetness over how he carries the belt is so random. I mean it if feels worthless that's a you making up things problem


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias 4 IC Champ.

Or to get stomped out.

:mj4


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Elias?! :mark

Sad he's gonna lose this one, but it'll give him some more exposure and maybe get him a win in the future.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Since when were Bo and Axel friends with Elias? :lol

Haha Roman's unimpressed face LOL.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Elias, bitches!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman is gonna take a walk with the Drifter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They won't let Elias take the IC belt... such a tease.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AXEL IS STILL WEARING THE NECK BRACE :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bo and Curtis are gonna walk with Elias :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PLEASE TAKE THE IC TITLE OFF ROMAN, ELIAS


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who wants to walk with Elias!!!!!????


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Reigns vs Elias, this should be fun


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Elias is one of the best parts of RAW for me. Hands down. Guy is an absolute heat magnet.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Defending the title tonight means Roman will have already defended the IC title more than Miz did for the whole first half of his title reign :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Elias? Well thats gonna suck


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait, they're not getting this out of the way now? It's a clear Reigns victory, why make people wait?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least RAW didn't start off with Steph tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Seth pop.

:mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

They took his "BURN IT DOWN!" away.


EDIT: That picture they use of Rollins is so trash :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Roman is a very good worker and has really improved in the last 3 years.
But when I look at him, quite honestly I don't see a FOTC.
It can't tell you why, this is a feeling I have.
I fucking hated the Marine Cena but when you looked at him, you could understand the thing. And as Dr of thugonamics, Savage John Cena recognize even more.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

WHERE THE FUCK IS BURN IT DOWN!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns might just give Elias his best match, if they're no hijinks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

As I predicted, this Shield reunion was designed for one reason only and that's to get Roman over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What happened to the "burn it down" part in Rollins theme? 

Anyways, Rollins and Cesaro should be good


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

What happened 2 "burn it down"?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Elias vs Roman should be a really good match-up. This is what I was hoping would happen. :mark:

Hope Elias doesn't get jobbed clean though. Should hit him with a Guitar Shot.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No Sheamus or Ambrose...slackers. 

LOL


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Of course they take the "Burn It Down" thing out. Because, why the fuck not right?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> These geeks.
> 
> :lmao


These geeks and The Miztorage and Ellias 


Thank god that's over. If Roman is going to speak, at least make it a sentence long.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Dean tonight?!  I am sad now lol.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I was all ready to sing "Burn it down!" and it never came! 

Guess it was too over and they figured it might undermine "Tha Big Dawg" or something. 

ffs


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Rollins vs Cesaro liked I said earlier this could be damn awesome if they giving time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> That Seth pop.
> 
> :mark:


Gets booked like shit. Still gets one of the top pops of the night :banderas


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah Booker this could really be a huge night for Elias :heston

Sheamus on his sabbatical to Ireland I'm surprised they didn't say something about painting his face and communing with his Celtic Warrior Spirit :heston


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns and then Rollins, well RAW is of to a good star.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> No Dean tonight?!  I am sad now lol.


Damm the show just started!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I remember people here saying the "burn it down" being added to the song was stupid. What changed? :shrug


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

God Reigns is so fucking boring. Commentators dick sucking of him has almost reached Cena level fpalm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Rollins vs Cesaro liked I said earlier this could be damn awesome if they giving time.


I would agree but we've already seen it like 50 times since August.

All these matches are the exact same as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully Ambrose and Rollins vs The Bar is over soon, shit has gone on a little long. Raw needs some new tag teams


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

God I wish this Shield vs Bar storyline would end. Every week is Cesaro v Seth or Sheamus v Dean it Cesaro v Dean or Sheamus v Seth. Same thing over and over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trying to think how Seth loses this one still..

:hmm:


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

All this talk about Elias in here tells me that tonight will most likely be a skippable Raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935316286359212032


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

How the hell is Paige the most exciting thing about Raw right now??


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jedah said:


> I remember people here saying the "burn it down" being added to the song was stupid. What changed? :shrug


People love what they can't have :draper2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Opening segment sucked. Elias was alright but he didn't really say much. Bad start to the show.

Rollins/Cesaro though... always some potential there.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Of course they take the "Burn It Down" thing out. Because, why the fuck not right?




And the added fire effects to it because of the “Burn it down” section, now they have the fire effects with no “burn it down” lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> No Dean tonight?!  I am sad now lol.


He wasn't on the live events this weekend. He could show up later, but I don't think Renee is at Raw either. So could be a personal matter which might explain why the tag match is moved to next week. 

On another note, it's so good to see Seth back in his own gear with his own music.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I honestly wonder how much Paige will do in this match given it's her first match in a year and a half. I expect Mandy and Sonya to do a lot of the damage.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DJ Punk said:


> All this talk about Elias in here tells me that tonight will most likely be a skippable Raw.


How can you skip the HOTTEST musician in the WWE?!

I would not be surprised if someone told Vince "Oh yeah we're gonna make Elias play a guitar and sing, the crossover appeal!" and Vince just be like :vince$ "GODDAMN RIGHT GREAT IDEA."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Do the Irish do kilts? I thought that was the scottish stuff


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Trying to think how Seth loses this one still..
> 
> :hmm:


Distraction by Sheamus or some dumb shit probably. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> You mean retweeted?


 Not sure about RTs.

I know AJ got 37k likes on twitter for thanking the fans in the UK from his account and his too sweet one with Balor had 40k likes like after a day.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

guts64 said:


> Roman is a very good worker and has really improved in the last 3 years.
> But when I look at him, quite honestly I don't see a FOTC.
> It can't tell you why, this is a feeling I have.
> I fucking hated the Marine Cena but when you looked at him, you could understand the thing. And as Dr of thugonamics, Savage John Cena recognize even more.


I know what you mean. I've said the same thing about Reigns and Cena. 

Now if we're just considering looks alone, there's a guy in NXT who I could see being appealing to all demographics. 










Or maybe it's just me. He's already 34 though...

And the ears aren't THAT obvious...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Is it weird that WWE taking "Burn it Down" from Rollins has me completely deflated?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> He wasn't on the live events this weekend. He could show up later, but I don't think Renee is at Raw either. So could be a personal matter.
> 
> .


Commentators said they are on their honeymoon


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "You deserve it"
> 
> :eagle


*Of course, because he DOES deserve it :reigns

I'm just surprised that I haven't read any stupid comments about piped in chants or brainwashed crowds yet :lol.*


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Maaan, Ambrose still on honeymoon


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Is it weird that WWE taking "Burn it Down" from Rollins has me completely deflated?


they REALLY dont have any money for pyro :damn


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Law said:


> Not sure about RTs.
> 
> I know AJ got 37k likes on twitter for thanking the fans in the UK from his account and his too sweet one with Balor had 40k likes like after a day.


I haven't been on Twitter in a minute then, didn't know it had likes for pictures


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cesaro isn't the same without his James Bond entrance. :fuckthis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets go Rollins chants.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cesaro should be pushed as a singles star he's so damn good


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Commentators said they are on their honeymoon


Ah I missed that. Thanks for telling me! Glad they're giving Dean some well deserved time off!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rollins with a big face reaction. Look at the difference between what he got and what Reigns got.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Good to see that Rollins is up early. Just have to wait for the divas angle and Itami debuting and then I can turn this shit off.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shutup Booker T... Jesus christ dude.. It's not always all about you


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Do the Irish do kilts? I thought that was the scottish stuff




I’m Irish. And no we don’t do kilts lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I like Bookers logic low-key lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins rocking his singles theme and gear because lolOnlyReignsMatters. :mj4

Booker coming off like a total fuckwit yet again. :hayden3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cesaro isn't the same without his James Bond entrance. :fuckthis


Him and Sheamus got to show that brotherhood man. Even when Sheamus isn't there, lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Of course, because he DOES deserve it :reigns
> 
> I'm just surprised that I haven't read any stupid comments about piped in chants or brainwashed crowds yet :lol.*


The night isn't over yet Boss :reigns :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Cesaro should be pushed as a singles star he's so damn good


Should've been this way since 2012.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> .


Ambrose is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is hot for Seth tonight.

:bjpenn


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys!  Ok I want to see if my new avatar and signature is working lol! 


Yep it is!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I’m Irish. And no we don’t do kilts lol


:lmao I really hope that was their idea, and not a "you're both from Europe get a kilt, that's very heelish" order.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It is kind of weird seeing Seth now in his normal ring attire without Ambrose by his side. They've been inseparable now since like, July.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Rollins with a big face reaction. Look at the difference between what he got and what Reigns got.


"You deserve it"


So how long has Cesaro had the O'Riley tape as I call it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rollins selling this like a pro..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's funny how Vince is now giving people time off for weddings/honeymoons. Can Rusev please get out of the doghouse now? :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Crowd is hot for Seth tonight.
> 
> :bjpenn


Later part of this year has been the best part of his Face run IMO. Booking aside. He's been getting consistently good reactions. They kind of fucked up after the HHH/Seth match. But I feel like he's at a point where he should be babyface wise now.

I'm really looking forward to his solo run. He'll be hot as fuck if Dean turns on him.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambrose being on honeymoon explains why they scrapped the tag title match tonight I guess


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> He wasn't on the live events this weekend. He could show up later, but I don't think Renee is at Raw either. So could be a personal matter which might explain why the tag match is moved to next week.
> 
> On another note, it's so good to see Seth back in his own gear with his own music.


I know 

He does need a break but I'm still sad lol, cos he's one of the reasons why I watch. Thank god for Seth & Roman haha.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I haven't been on Twitter in a minute then, didn't know it had likes for pictures


 They have RTs (post on your timeline) and likes. The too sweet picture got 12k RTs and 28k likes (wasn't 40k).

The most liked tweet I've seen was AJ's where he thanked the fans.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922281348647198720


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932482166663139329


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928301470482608129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932851033067458560


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> they REALLY dont have any money for pyro :damn


I'm just talking about the vocals during the pause in his music. What was the point in taking it away? It was over!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd still chanting for Seth.

:bjpenn


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> "You deserve it"
> 
> 
> So how long has Cesaro had the O'Riley tape as I call it.


April 4, 2016?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As much as I like Ambrollins and The Bar, it is somewhat refreshing seeing these two go at it without the constant interference.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> I'm just talking about the vocals during the pause in his music. What was the point in taking it away? It was over!!


even that is too much pyro for WWE to afford :mj2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MC 16 said:


> "You deserve it"


That was a cute little chant.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Rollins selling this like a pro..


One of Rollins strong points is selling. Dude is a legit pro when it comes to that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope everyone had a awesome Thanksgiving!!! I've already put up the Christmas Tree!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928301470482608129


This tweet is the exact moment I realized how great of a guy AJ is. Such a sincere tweet. It really will be a moment I remember for years to come. Such an important title change. In a time where title changes feel very :meh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN what a spot!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> "You deserve it"
> 
> 
> So how long has Cesaro had the O'Riley tape as I call it.


He deserves a sponsorship at this point. I didn't know that was a thing until him lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Later part of this year has been the best part of his Face run IMO. Booking aside. He's been getting consistently good reactions. They kind of fucked up after the HHH/Seth match. But I feel like he's at a point where he should be babyface wise now.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to his solo run. He'll be hot as fuck if Dean turns on him.


I so hope Dean turns on Rollins. 

It will do wonders for both of their careers.

After the feud, Rollins needs to be traded to Smackdown.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cesaro...the strength of this fucker is unreal.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I hope everyone had a awesome Thanksgiving!!! I've already put up the Christmas Tree!



I was in a food coma for days.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SantaStopper said:


> DAMN what a spot!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cesaro is not human.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Cesaro should be pushed as a singles star he's so damn good


We've been preaching this line for years. It's never going to happen.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This is how you book a match where both guys look great and neither one is weakened by a loss.

Too bad WWE achieves this in about 5 out of every 100 matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One of their better matches for sure thus far.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> DAMN what a spot!


This a great match so far :banderas

I'm so torn on this whole Bar/Dean & Seth feud. They constantly produce good matches despite the feud itself being stale :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cesaro is a fun singles guy in spurts. I'd like to see him bring back the European title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seth not wrestling in his Shield gear, are The Shield over?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> DAMN what a spot!


That was a good spot. Also I like that gif of Shawn in your avatar!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> He deserves a sponsorship at this point. I didn't know that was a thing until him lol


Neither did I until Cesaro and Kyle O'Riley both had it on for every match with more and more tape being added on every time seemingly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with a legdrop on the apron??

:bjpenn

That's different. I like.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match so far.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Another commerical? Eh, guess you gotta kill time somehow.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj4 That thread saying Rollins & Ambrose have regressed as ring performers is even funnier now to me.

Probably one of Seth's best singles matches of this year so far, and it's happening on RAW :eagle


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Neither did I until Cesaro and Kyle O'Riley both had it on for every match with more and more tape being added on every time seemingly.


At some point he has to do the Cena vs Batista last man standing spot where he ties there legs up with his Kinseo tape


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I was in a food coma for days.


Yeah me too. The turkey was worth it though lol! :laugh:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Tope Suicida from Rollins :bjpenn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Another commerical? Eh, guess you gotta kill time somehow.



Gotta fill those 3 hours


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This tweet is the exact moment I realized how great of a guy AJ is. Such a sincere tweet. It really will be a moment I remember for years to come. Such an important title change. In a time where title changes feel very :meh


 AJ tweets like a dad, if he opened up and shared more, his numbers would be consistently high. Like his Brock tweet and this.

I was suprirsed he got so many likes on IG, especially after he beat an Indian wrestler for it lol. He must have been #1 before the Roman IG post, which is impressive he's doing similar numbers without as much of push and less than 2 years on the roster.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish this was happening on PPV without shitty commercial breaks. I want to watch the fucking greatness happening right now :fuckthis


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> :lmao I really hope that was their idea, and not a "you're both from Europe get a kilt, that's very heelish" order.


Let's hope they don't ever get a German heel. It'll always be Oktoberfest in WWE then.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, at least Dean and Sheamus not being there explains why the tag title match isn't happening this week.

This is a good match so far


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :mj4 That thread saying Rollins & Ambrose have regressed as ring performers is even funnier now to me.
> 
> Probably one of Seth's best singles matches of this year so far, and it's happening on RAW :eagle



I don't think Rollins has regressed as a ring performer one bit, but let's be fair on that particular match : Cesaro is a stellar wrestler, of course a match between them is going to be amazing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Falcon Arrow.

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

When it's all said and done, Cesaro may be the biggest dropped ball in WWE history...

Eddie and Benoit were 36 when they won the WWE Championship and World Heavyweight Champions.

Cesaro turns 37 in a month.

Sigh...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Solf said:


> I don't think Rollins has regressed as a ring performer one bit, but let's be fair on that particular match : Cesaro is a stellar wrestler, of course a match between them is going to be amazing.


True, but just Seth alone is producing one of his best performances. Bringing out some moves from his arsenal we wouldn't normally see. I like it :bjpenn


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That legdrop from Seth was so sick!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :mj4 That thread saying Rollins & Ambrose have regressed as ring performers is even funnier now to me.
> 
> Probably one of Seth's best singles matches of this year so far, and it's happening on RAW :eagle


Oh my that sounds like a interesting thread. I don't think they have regressed at all. Everyone is entitled to there opinion on a wrestler regardless. I hope you are enjoying the show!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cesaro depriving us of a full Giant Swing. That dastardly heel.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This a great match so far :banderas
> 
> I'm so torn on this whole Bar/Dean & Seth feud. They constantly produce good matches despite the feud itself being stale :lol


They're probably aware it's getting stale to people so they really want to impress in the match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Goddamn they throwing everything at the wall in this match

AND IT'S ALL STICKING :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SantaStopper said:


> Falcon Arrow.
> 
> :mark:


Totally pissed we missed the entire setup for it because of fucking commercials.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This fucking match :banderas

This alone makes up for the last three weeks of absolute shit we've had to sit through with Stephanie's garbage opening the show.

This could easily be on a PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Excellent match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God the commentary is so damn bad.

They're faking being excited. God dammit, if you can't enjoy good matches, you shouldn't be commentating.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What a match!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Seth!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Rollins with the dub!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAY Seth :woo Good job!!

Dean & Seth both won their singles matches :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good match. Way too long for a pointless match though.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Really good match there to open the show


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match.

But Rollins really needs a better finisher. That felt like it shouldn't have ended the match. (It's fine when combining with another finisher like Ambrose's Dirty Deeds or Reigns' spear or whatever).


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Pretty good match, but Seth's finisher still sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GREAT match and SETH ACTUALLY WON A MATCH?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Good match to start the night


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice ending sequence.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seeing this performance from Cesaro, it's despicable the guy hasn't held a World Title yet. Fucking Vince :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Loving this match, Seth & Cesaro are two of my favourites. I was hoping Cesaro would have won tonight though.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Seth's finisher ever gonna have an actual name other than The Knee? Cause its getting ridiculous we're this long into him using it and it still has no fucking name.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good match, nice finish.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Really good match there to open the show


A little to long though.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> God the commentary is so damn bad.
> 
> They're faking being excited. God dammit, if you can't enjoy good matches, you shouldn't be commentating.


I agree, there is so many unenthusiastic "what a match" comments from Cole. 


The KNEE!!!!! Rollins get's the win. Pretty good TV match from both men.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That material was eh.

Didn't get the Ambrose hotel shit.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Seth always gets that crazy chrysanthemum hair when he's been working hard.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dean on his honeymoon? :wtf2

Reneeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seth clean pinning Cesaro :eagle

No bullshit ending :eagle


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

And then they follow up a great match with a horribly written interview.

If I were Seth I'd be like "DEAN IS ON HONEYMOON DUMBASS AND DID YOU NOT SEE ME AND ROMAN FIST BUMP BEFORE MY MATCH. WHY YOU ASKING ME THIS DUMB SHIT."


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... is the Ambrose/Rene honeymoon a work?

Maybe Dean isn't on honeymoon and Seth will find out....

Naw... WWE doesn't do layers in 2017.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

RIP Bar title reign.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This finishing cycle was fucking icing on the cake of an incredible match!!!! Pinned from a sweet ass knee!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Charly taking Renee's job :drose*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Calling her Charles.

:lmao

I love this dude. Great match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Seth calls her Charles :lol

Great promo too <3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seth's hair is crazy tonight :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Weird Irish Mohawk Dimension :heston


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth is turning in to such a natural babyface. Ambrose heel turn will be so sweet :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wonder if that was a small tease for Ambrollins eventual split with Charly's question. Probably just me looking too far into it.

Ambrollins vs. The Bar for the umpteenth time is hilarious but they always put on great matches, so I won't complain too much.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Seth's finisher ever gonna have an actual name other than The Knee? Cause its getting ridiculous we're this long into him using it and it still has no fucking name.


WWE.com has it named the Ripcord Knee, so I don't know if Cole said it tonight. But that's what they've name it. Doubt it was Seth's choice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Calling her Charles.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I love this dude. Great match.


Seth actually being allowed to show his fucking personality on Live TV?

AM I DREAMING? :eagle

About fucking time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> I agree, there is so many unenthusiastic "what a match" comments from Cole.
> 
> 
> The KNEE!!!!! Rollins get's the win. Pretty good TV match from both men.


 It takes away so much from the matches man.

I hate how they call every match incredible. Fuck off, don't tell me what to think. Don't try to half ass it and tell me it's good in such an unenthusaistic way.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I always hated the tonight graphic. Really wish they'd do a card listing. That's one UFC thing I wish they'd take. List out the matches, so I can know when to skip easier.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Zo Train.........................sigh


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That's how you know when someone is over, when the crowd pops for a promo despite it not being any good. 


Rollins going full crossfit Jesus with the poofy hair tonight :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Booker babbling about payola like what the hell


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I could actually see Elias winning the title tonight by Miz screwing Roman over, we all know Roman's in line to be the next Universal Champion anyways. I know its wishful thinking but i'd love to see Elias with the IC Title.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> *Wonder if that was a small tease for Ambrollins eventual split with Charly's question. Probably just me looking too far into it.*
> 
> Ambrollins vs. The Bar for the umpteenth time is hilarious but they always put on great matches, so I won't complain too much.


Nope, I think... I HOPE... it's part of the impending Ambrose turn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe :banderas

Business about to pick the fuck up.

Fuck AJ wasting his time on The Singhs, talk about must miss TV :lol

Hope Orton-KO is good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Seth is turning in to such a natural babyface. Ambrose heel turn will be so sweet :mark:


Yup. Crowd loves the match and the entire segment. Losses don't hurt this dude anywhere near as much it should with the crowd. Love it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well here comes the first skippable segment of the night...the 205 divas division.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Will Hideo be in one of these fatal 4 ways :mark


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> And then they follow up a great match with a horribly written interview.
> 
> If I were Seth I'd be like "DEAN IS ON HONEYMOON DUMBASS AND DID YOU NOT SEE ME AND ROMAN FIST BUMP BEFORE MY MATCH. WHY YOU ASKING ME THIS DUMB SHIT."


Surely you've heard of Ireland's renowned mohawk conventions, right? Right?

RIGHT, DAMN IT?!? :vince5


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Itami to debut tonight?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Will Hideo be in one of these fatal 4 ways :mark


I sure hope so.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They're actually having CW matches with stakes and building to a new #1 contender over a few weeks time? Pinch me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial for Jinder/AJ.

:ha :ha


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Joe not looking serious enough tonight


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope Hideo debuts.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If Samoa Joe is going to compete with Demon Balor he has to get his ninja curse mark back. Curse Mark Joe vs Demon Balor is PPV material


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Seth's hair is crazy tonight :lmao


That's what happens when his hair dies :lmao I love his silly puffy hair


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

God for fucks sake im so fed up with rematches


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Surely Styles will fuck up the brothers to write them off so that they don't interfere with the match?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> If Samoa Joe is going to compete with Demon Balor he has to get his ninja curse mark back. Curse Mark Joe vs Demon Balor is PPV material


 Joe squashes Demon Balor and faces Brock at RR :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Dean on his honeymoon? :wtf2
> 
> Reneeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> If Samoa Joe is going to compete with Demon Balor he has to get his ninja curse mark back. *Curse Mark Joe *vs Demon Balor is PPV material












LOL..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Surely Styles will fuck up the brothers to write them off so that they don't interfere with the match?


 That CoC card is looking like the worst of the year, by far.

I hope they have something else as the main event, because Jinder belongs nowhere near that spot.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

It's got to be Hideo right? If he comes out :mark :mark Give me Hideo anyday


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Law said:


> Joe squashes Demon Balor and faces Brock at RR :banderas


Brock doesn't want none of CM Joe


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Titus vs Joe.......Oh gee wonder who is gonna win..


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Titus about to get killed to death. :lmao

Titus and Apollo should honestly just join the tag team division. This singles thing he and Apollo have going is not working.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Titus about to be dead-ed WORLD WIDE!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Titus... Ugh


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe is gonna kill you! Joe is gonna kill you!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cole sounds more bored than usual tonight.

Can they replace him already.. preferably someone who loves wrestling and has a personality.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Law said:


> That CoC card is looking like the worst of the year, by far.
> 
> I hope they have something else as the main event, because Jinder belongs nowhere near that spot.


They won't, they'll save any big matches for the Rumble.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


This will never fail to make me laugh :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF?!

Please tell me someone got a screen shot of Joe just now!!!

Dude doesn't have a belly button! No innie or outtie!

WTF bruh?!?!

EDIT: Nm, it was buried under his tights.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

No pop at all for Joe's entrance. :shrug


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Surely Styles will fuck up the brothers to write them off so that they don't interfere with the match?


Hey now, The Singh Brothers getting destroyed is the only true entertaining part about Jinder's act. Can't lose that.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Joe is going to kill you!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Titus Brand has my utmost sympy. They fell victim to the "black guy dies first / early" trope back during SmackDown's siege, and now Joe is making sure it happens again. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I guess I'm glad there's not a rematch. But they choose to have continuity at the most random times. This shouldn't go over 3 minutes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Titus vs Joe.

God, the fucking suspense to find out who wins is killing me.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hey now guys, this ain't a Japanese match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Titus is getting way too much in on Joe.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Titus vs Joe.
> 
> God, the fucking suspense to find out who wins is killing me.


Bet it'll be a 60 miniute time limit draw.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Can you imagine the abortion of a show they will put on during holiday season? 
Fuck me.
Tuned in for 15 minutes, but I won't even consider watching this show again until AT LEAST Royal Rumble.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Pretty much only watching for when Mandy Rose and Paige comes out.

A Joe vs. Titus match.. yay... LOL @ Joe needing the ref to help in order to beat Titus.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe/Crews could be a fun program.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Cole is in disbelief that Titus is getting offense here :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God that match was booked like ass.

Why the fuck does Titus need to look that strong against Joe?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I remember at one time when the Titus Brand was somewhat over..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joe with the super racism, where's might ****** with the save


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> God that match was booked like ass.
> 
> Why the fuck does Titus need to look that strong against Joe?


So he can get jobbed again next week, don't question my logic :vince5


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy Rose next :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Samoa Joe needed heel tactics to beat Titus O'Neal? 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol at the sucker punch


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe destroying these chumps :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't believe the day would come where a womens tag team match would be the best thing on Rw :cmj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry but that match was a mess.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Can't stand Anderson and Gallows


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, time to see if Mandy can live up to some of her hype. I expect Sonya to play the enforcer tonight. Don't expect a lot from Paige.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly, I could probably sleep happy after that Seth/Cesaro match. Got a bad feeling rest of this show is going to be a whole lot of filler. It's nice to get a match on Weekly TV actually worth my time.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This commercial makes Anderson and Gallows look like faces.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Paige/Mandy stuff is next! Holy shit! I can tune out of Raw right after this match as there is nothing else I'm interested in on Raw tonight outside of Seth (great match), Paige, and Mandy!

Thank you, WWE!

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wtf was that wweshop commercial lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why in this squash match, did Joe take most of the damage? fpalm This company can't even get a squash match correctly ffs



The women are next.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mandy in action next :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Surely Anderson and Gallows made more money over in NJPW, they can't be making that much money with where they're at right now, essentially being comedy jobbers. Why don't they just leave already, Vince gives no fucks about them at all, ever since he found out Gallows was Festus they've be booked like shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why the fuck does Oprah have a mashed potato line? :lmao who believes her ass is out developing healthy mashed potato recipes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gallows and Anderson left fame, adoration and championship success to ultimately pitch shit at people in a 20-30 second backstage skit.

It'd be hilarious if it wasn't so tragic.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

How far Anderson and Gallows have fallen. Watched a clip of them in NJPW.. Gallows looked like a giant threat.. and now they are jokes in WWE doing sales pitches.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wonder what they're gonna do with Asuka tonight. :hmmm

And is Braun even gonna show?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Paige is on next, here we go!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> The Paige/Mandy stuff is next! Holy shit! I can tune out of Raw right after this match as there is nothing else I'm interested in on Raw tonight outside of Seth (great match), Paige, and Mandy!
> 
> Thank you, WWE!
> 
> :mark:


This first hour alone has been better than the past month of RAW's combined just because of that match. Could easily have Main Evented RAW with that match, but now I can go to bed early after this :bjpenn


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The way they fucked up Joe's return :lmao He came back hot then they proceed to put him in nothing matches every week aswell as get eliminated by Cena at Survivor Series without having him make any sort of impact in the match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Surely Anderson and Gallows made more money over in NJPW, they can't be making that much money with where they're at right now, essentially being comedy jobbers. Why don't they just leave already, Vince gives no fucks about them at all, ever since he found out Gallows was Festus they've be booked like shit.


They probably got fairly nice deals to come over, plus how much of a cut do you think they got of bullet club merch, given all the ways it might be split


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This first hour alone has been better than the past month of RAW's combined just because of that match. Could easily have Main Evented RAW with that match, but now I can go to bed early after this :bjpenn


An early Christmas gift from WWE to us!

Cheers.

:rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mandy Rose :book :book


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Reminding us of Bayley's humiliation just before she comes out. :lmao :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Wonder what they're gonna do with Asuka tonight. :hmmm
> 
> And is Braun even gonna show?


Well Braun was in the opening video package, so I would assume yes?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Surely Anderson and Gallows made more money over in NJPW, they can't be making that much money with where they're at right now, essentially being comedy jobbers. Why don't they just leave already, Vince gives no fucks about them at all, ever since he found out Gallows was Festus they've be booked like shit.


Yeah, it's baffling to be honest. They've been booked so AWFUL. Can't remember anything they've done since their Tag Reign. Crazy to think these guys were a decently big deal in NJPW. Just another instance of WWE killing something good creatively. :kobefacepalm

They could actually have a varied Tag Division if they bothered building them up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I fuggin' love me some Paige!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Damn, hold your horses on Mandy. Let her prove something other than that she's hot. :shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why are they even airing this recap to begin with?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Watch Paige and her crew lose tonight, lol. Though the other team has Bayley and Mickie, so of course one of them will eat the pin, lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at Alexa getting bullied.

LOL at Cole burning her ass up!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Show has taken a nosedive since Seth/Cesaro ended.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If Sasha, Bayley, and Mickie win this match I swear to god...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Alexa on commentary.

Yep, definitely looks like they're setting up Paige vs. Alexa, exactly the path they should do.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like Mickie & Bayley got attacked


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Damn, hold your horses on Mandy. Let her prove something other than that she's hot. :shrug


She's already proved a great deal to me :sodone


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

We aren't gonna get a match. Looks like they got ambushed.

This is going great so far.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm guessing the other girls attacked them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bayley and Mickie get beaten down in the back? LOL


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Jedah said:


> No pop at all for Joe's entrance.


thats because creative have pretty much killed anything that can actually wrestle in the ring

6 women tag match is going to blow just like smackdowns 6 women tag match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL they got jumped backstage.

The female Nexus is takin OVAH!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bitches getting beat up backstage good shit


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Paige is death on the mic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I missed Paige's theme.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy though just :sodone :sodone


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paige looks disgusting. She looks like she just burped in someone's face. :tripsscust


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mickie and Bayley got mugged


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If they're going to be a group wish they had a theme with the attire. Just so random


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah on going fuckery, good...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now they're all gonna ambush Sasha? All the while Alexa is just sitting there :lol

Paige's mic skills aren't that great IMO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mandy is so hot.

:damn


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The match was a bait and switch. This is exactly how it should be.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It would have sold better if they didn't show footage of them terribly selling being jumped in the back


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alexa is going to help Sasha?

FFS....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Jesus christ this is atrocious


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So they are being beaten up backstage. This could mean either two things, one they are actually having a great idea or two, they are prolonging the women because they aren't ready.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL Bliss like fuck this


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So glad Paige is back!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> She's already proved a great deal to me :sodone


wens3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DA GAWDESS IS HERE. :tucky

Uh-oh, poor old-ass Mickie fell and she can't get up. 8*D

I'd make a quip about Bayley, but like the creative team 99% of the time, I have nothing for her. :kappa


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It was a bait and switch. But it's smart booking.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are they just going to do random attacks every week? Because that's kinda' :meh

I guess I shouldn't expect WWE to be creative, carry on :aryep


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is good. Instead of a heatless 3 v 3, we have a storyline and an explanation. I like this.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mandy :banderas


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Paige spitting truth bombs


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So how soon before the NXT girls turn on Paige?

Barring injury, WWE would screw this angle up.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe they pulled a Cass? We didn't see who attacked them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Absolution? eh could be worse for a group name I guess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Raw so far with this story and a very good match in Seth/Cesaro. I'm satisfied.

:bjpenn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the Michael Jackson is going on with Paige?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Absolution creative strikes again ugh


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It makes me sad thinking Emma would be perfect for this role right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This is good. Instead of a heatless 3 v 3, we have a storyline and an explanation. I like this.*


It if leads to somewhere I agree, but knowing WWE they are just stalling because they have no idea what to do with them. I'm really hoping it leads to some bigger picture/payoff, as that would be great.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Man I don't know if she is, but Deville has that mean lesbianonic look down to a t.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sonya has a very annoying voice :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Sasha fixing to get a beatdown!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What chants... I hate WWE crowds.

They play too much!

LMFAO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mandy putting the "abs" in Absolution. :yum:



Headliner said:


> Paige looks disgusting. She looks like she just burped in someone's face. :tripsscust


Don't worry, brah. Her pasty ass will be gone as soon as Mandy is sufficiently elevated by her.

:vince$


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God these girls suck on the mic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Man I don't know if she is, but Deville has that mean lesbianonic look down to a t.


I'm pretty sure she really is lesbian :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I've checked, no there is no absolution porn website. BUT there is a parody of Hitman absolution. 


God all three women suck on the mic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Sasha fixing to get a beatdown!!


:batista3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

None of these women should be talking, my god they are awful. They have to do beatdowns to hide how bad Sonya and Mandy are.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Paige touting her role in the "revolution" vs. "there is no women's revolution, there is only Asuka," was a talking point I speculated on for a potential feud. Looks like we're closer to that now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm pretty sure she really is lesbian :lol


Yeah she is.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Of course Sasha wasn't going with them, she's her own woman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha's like "Bitch, I'm going to Smackdown."*


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Absolution :deanfpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Never give these girls a mic again.

Or give them taped segments.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The MMA wanna be will sink. People don't care for her.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hit her with the mic, always like those


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The crew backstage helping Paige out by showing Mickie and Bayley hurt backstage.

Interesting that Paige is doing the "I started the womens revolution" right after Emma was let go... How opportunistic WWE is by doing this... Still enjoying Paige.. especially Mandy Rose from behind! I'm such a perv.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This quite honestly is one of the worst RAW's I've had to sit through.

I just don't care what is going on.. These angles are so boring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

See Mickie thats how you take that move.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Undisputed Era and now Absolution.

The WWE onto some real winners with those faction names :heston


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That whole thing went great. This could set up the mega match at WrestleMania this division so badly needs.

Just get that title off Alexa first.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> See Mickie thats how you take that move.


Mickie made Mandy look like an idiot last week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bad mic skills (a company wide problem for both the men and women), but a good story. Good enough for my current day standards.

:bjpenn


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha sold Mandy's finisher 10x better than Mickie though :drose*


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Paige screeching :tripsscust


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Where the hell is Nia Jax?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

oh fuck its Wyatt


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Suck Emma isn't around for this new women's arc.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That's enough BS for tonight.

Only segment of interest and it flopped hard fpalm

70s show replays it is.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh fuck, he's back.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't see the issue with them on the mic. It was solid


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So far. Mandy Rose has shown that she is all tits. Okay, so she is worse the Bliss thus far. I can't wait till she get's in the ring and stinks up the joint.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I turned off The Punisher for this shit? :ha


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Bray Wyatt I guess is next.... A good time to tune out of RAW.

Hopefully Mandy Rose is around for a long time.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> The MMA wanna be will sink. People don't care for her.


I actually like her. 

They should keep her in a group/team for as long as possible.

I'd give her professional fighter gimmick and a mouth piece, for a singles run, when it's time.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Nolo King said:


> This quite honestly is one of the worst RAW's I've had to sit through.
> 
> I just don't care what is going on.. These angles are so boring.


 thats the type of thing I'd normally say however its pretty much the same garbage every week


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh Bray is back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bray: I'm here

Everyone else:*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Mickie made Mandy look like an idiot last week.


The best was when all the retards on the forum tried to blame Mandy for it...just lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Bad mic skills (a company wide problem for both the men and women), but a good story. Good enough for my current day standards.
> 
> :bjpenn


Honestly, Mic skills aren't that big of a deal if done correctly. The Nexus was more about just beating the shit out of the roster. They barely said a word during their debut, but it was effective. Short & sweet can be good. I'm hoping it's more than just beatdowns every week though. That will soon grow very tiresome. But hopefully this is paving the way for some big storyline.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm pretty sure she really is lesbian [emoji38]


She is.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’ll never understand why they moved Bray from Smackdown to Raw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just tuned in after Lucifer. Why did that diva segment feel like it went on for 20+ minutes?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They must be doing everything they can to suck the life out of this crowd.

Bray Wyatt is next for goodness sake.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I don't see the issue with them on the mic. It was solid


Did you have your sound on? Seriously though, if they need Paige to talk to make this angle work, then its gonna flop big time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Because I love 'em both. lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935330218234888192


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


>


We need the walk onto the stage gif


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I don't see the issue with them on the mic. It was solid


Oh come on man it was really really bad


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Paige is the best women on the mic atm, easily.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Now we have Bray Wyatt to stink up the place. 50/50 booking.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't get it. Paige is over. People like her. Big return after a long absence.

And they give her a heel vibe and a bunch of rookies to weigh her down. It's shades of Seth Rollins.
And it's mindboggling.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That angle was booked exactly how it should have been. No match, an explanation, and a beat down. The women's division for now has an interesting story which it hasn't had in a while, though Mickie vs. Alexa was ok.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Honestly, Mic skills aren't that big of a deal if done correctly. The Nexus was more about just beating the shit out of the roster. They barely said a word during their debut, but it was effective. Short & sweet can be good. I'm hoping it's more than just beatdowns every week though. That will soon grow very tiresome. But hopefully this is paving the way for some big storyline.


I just mean mic skills in general. There's really very, very few good mic workers on the roster right now. And no great ones at all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Betting Alexa feels incredibly threatened by Mandy, shes much hotter than her and Bliss has been getting success based solely for her looks, now that someone hotter is in town i don't see her success lasting much longer.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Good to see them holding off Paige's in ring return for a little longer, the segment was good-just a tad long. Mandy hit her finisher way better this week.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Paige is the only interesting thing about Raw these days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh fuck not Bray....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Piss break time... I'll bet my left nut nothing interesting happens during this..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clique said:


> I turned off The Punisher for this shit? :ha


You turned off Frank Castle killing motherfuckers to watch RAW. What is wrong with you, son?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mandy's finisher looked better this time. Last week wasn't so good when she did it to Mickie.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did Alexa get taken out off-screen?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

They really gave Paige Emma's gimmick


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mandy and Sonya don't sound so hot on the mic. Maybe Alexa shouldn't worry after all.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Go damn Bray needs a gimmick overhaul, this shit is beyond stale at this point.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

This Raw feels filler af.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I don't get it. Paige is over. People like her. Big return after a long absence.
> 
> And they give her a heel vibe and a bunch of rookies to weigh her down. It's shades of Seth Rollins.
> And it's mindboggling.




Im personally enjoying it, because it’s like Paige turned her back on all her old wwe friends and brought in new friends to take over the division.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Mandy's finisher looked better this time. Last week wasn't so good when she did it to Mickie.


It's amazing what happens when someone takes the move correctly


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Did Alexa get taken out off-screen?


She walked off.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh FFS they gave him a microphone...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Was hoping Sister Abigail would show her ugly trans face...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clique said:


> I turned off The Punisher for this shit? :ha


What is wrong with you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, enough of this shit. Send Seth and Cesaro back out to tear it up again.

:rollins


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

the_hound said:


> thats the type of thing I'd normally say however its pretty much the same garbage every week


The thing is I watch Smackdown which is consistently good and think maybe RAW will turn around, but they give me this crap.

I legitimately feel sorry for the audience sitting there bored out of their minds.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This fucking guy opens up his promo talking about carving turkeys....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So is it going to be Wyatt vs Balor again?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Did you have your sound on? Seriously though, if they need Paige to talk to make this angle work, then its gonna flop big time.


Yeah, they weren't mind blowing, but they're on par with the majority of the audience. It's hard to tell what folk here want on the mic, they don't want a bunch of cocaine energy, or catch phrases, they don't want characters talking like characters. So what should folk do.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Mandy's finisher looked better this time. Last week wasn't so good when she did it to Mickie.


Yeah that might be because Mickie took it like shit by wussing out and landing on her knees for it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh great, it's Bray -_-

Man, I haven't missed Bray's promos at all.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A meandering Bray promo? Will someone take this character out behind the barn already?

I thought Sonya did better than Mandy on the mic. Waiting to see her in a match. It's clear she's a work in progress, so hopefully this angle will benefit her and they don't strap the rocket onto her prematurely.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> It's amazing what happens when someone takes the move correctly


I thought it was on Mandy last week, but since she did it so well to Sasha I see it differently. Maybe Mickie was scared or something?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Prayer Police said:


> Did Alexa get taken out off-screen?


She went to go get a Starbuck's with Nia.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who is Bray talking to now.....FFS.

Hopefully himself.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wyatt looks like he gained 20 pounds. Did he eat the entire walmart grocery section during his illness?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there even any point in Bray speaking anymore?

His words are meaningless because he just gets jobbed out constantly.

Sorry, I don't think I ever can take Bray seriously again after he lost to Jason Jordan clean of all people.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Who the fuck is he talking to specifically?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You turned off Frank Castle killing motherfuckers to watch RAW. What is wrong with you, son?


Binged watched half the season today. Felt I should give it a breather but I'm going back in lmao.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bray Wyatt's next feud.....obscurity


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Is there even any point in Bray speaking anymore?


Nope. No point at all, my friend.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This segments dead.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bray's back which means another terribly long boring promo. Ugh. Hope Matt can save us


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clique said:


> Binged watched half the season today. Felt I should give it a breather but I'm going back in lmao.


Saw it last week, it was a good if flawed show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*We all dead, y'all.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Matt Hardy gonna job to Bray.. That folks is when you start asking for your release..


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dear god, give us a feud and what we're all hoping for here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This would be the perfect time for Matt to be.... ya know....

Broken.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Bray Wyatt's next feud.....obscurity




I’m pretty sure he jobbed to obscurity already


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Nolo King said:


> *The thing is I watch Smackdown which is consistently good* and think maybe RAW will turn around, but they give me this crap.
> 
> I legitimately feel sorry for the audience sitting there bored out of their minds.


Are you from an alternate reality or something? Because SD and "consistently good" don't belong in the same sentence where I'm from.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Betting Alexa feels incredibly threatened by Mandy, shes much hotter than her and Bliss has been getting success based solely for her looks, now that someone hotter is in town i don't see her success lasting much longer.


So much wrong with this post I wouldn’t even know where to begin.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Wyatt looks like he gained 20 pounds. Did he eat the entire walmart grocery section during his illness?


Probably figured "Fuck it, they are not going to book me to do anything anyways, a mans gotta eat." 

I would be past the point of caring if I was him as well. Goes from WWE Champion to jobbing to Jason Jordan over a year. Sheesh.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

No Bray. You're career is dead.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Anybody notice the compass-shaped logo on the front of Bray's left shoulder and how it looks a lot like Sanity's logo? :hmm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The only good thing that could come out of this is Broken Matt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"You're all dead."

No, Bray. That's your career. That projection..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What in the blue hells is Wyatt babbling about...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh shit it's happening 










Probably not though :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Oh come on man it was really really bad


It really wasn't, it was par the course of most promos. Folk hate catch phrases, they hate energetic shit like Ambrose, and don't like characters like Bray. It's like the only "good" promos are snarky with winks to the hardcore fans.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well the only positive i see outta this is it might be what leads Matt to going Broken since he gets the rights to the gimmick next month, maybe Wyatt drives him to it. That is if Matt is gonna feud with him and this isn't just a squash match for a one off.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm dead? Fuck, that's going to ruin my weekend plans.

:bahgawd sonofabitch he's dead.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

broken matt vs bray would be interesting and make me want to watch a wyatt fued too bad matt don't got the copyrights to broken matt.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah that might be because Mickie took it like shit by wussing out and landing on her knees for it.


I was wondering if Mickie was scared. I thought it was on Mandy until now. The thing is Mickie doing that might make some people think Mandy is a bad wrestler especially if they haven't seen her before now. I like Mickie but she could have sold that better.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clique said:


> Binged watched half the season today. Felt I should give it a breather but I'm going back in lmao.


Not even hit the * PEAK* yet, my man. Have fun with it. It's a great series. :becky2


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Man this RAW has been really really boring.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> That angle was booked exactly how it should have been. No match, an explanation, and a beat down. The women's division for now has an interesting story which it hasn't had in a while, though Mickie vs. Alexa was ok.


Ye, I don't get the hate for it. Was well booked and delivered imo. The new girls weren't good on the mic (expected), but Paige did well to carry them.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Is there even any point in Bray speaking anymore?
> 
> His words are meaningless because he just gets jobbed out conIstantly.
> 
> Sorry, I don't think I ever can take Bray seriously again after he lost to Jason Jordan clean of all people.


So true and the biggest irony is that Bray Wyatt with the right marketing and creative ingenuity is the best chance for WWE to get the "casual following" given today's heavy trends of sophisticated television drawing the ratings and comic/supernatural badass characters smashing records in the box office. 

As it stands, WWE stays in the confines of their wrestling and Bray is currently perhaps the most apathetic on the roster despite having the biggest storyline potential of anyone easily. edit: I think perhaps he falls into a career pigeonhole as well inside this company. I know Vince has said he feels the future lies in Ambrose, Reigns and Wyatt, but I just do not think so. I remind everyone the Undertaker came out with a white hot response, yet many forget the character had severely stalled by 95 to the point of uncertainty until the Mankind series sparked an all-time turnaround. 

There is no Mick Foley for Bray Wyatt on the horizon. Not creatively, not in the ring.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They are hinting at Matt being... Broken?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They keep hinting towards Broken Matt, stop playing with my emotions WWE


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone who has Netflix, stop watching RAW and watch the Punisher.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> :lol Matt Hardy gonna job to Bray.. That folks is when you start asking for your release..


John Cena, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Bray has been listening to XO Tour Life one too many times....


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Im personally enjoying it, because it’s like Paige turned her back on all her old wwe friends and brought in new friends to take over the division.


But WHY? 
It would make sense if people shat all over the current women, so that Paige can come in for fresh air. But they don't! 
Paige is going against Micky James and Bayley and Sasha Banks, and soon Asuka, the 4 cleanest cut babyfaces of the entire WWE division!

Why does this need to happen? Why can't Paige just be the happy returning babyface that she IS?
Why does WWE need to take any- and everything that is organic and well, and turn it upside down, so that the air gets sucked out within weeks?
I've never seen a company seemingly so hell-bent on getting NOBODY over except for one guy that sucks.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

JC00 said:


> They really gave Paige Emma's gimmick


No they fucking didn't lmao. Emma never made an impact on the main roster like Paige did.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Remember when Broken Matt vs. Bray was a feud people wanted to see?*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray is about to break Matt...only savior to this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This match was so important it started during the commercials. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MEMS said:


> So much wrong with this post I wouldn’t even know where to begin.


Really? How so? Alexa has clearly been handed everything because she looks like a sexy little vixen, shes now a 2 time SDL womens champion and a 2 time Raw Womens champion. Her in ring skills nor her mic skills justifies that many reigns so quick.

Mandy is a much hotter version of Alexa, she almost looks like Trish, Alexa should be worried cause shes gonna get pushed aside really fast for a newer model.

And please don't try and act as if Alexa has earned her title reigns through hard work and all that BS cause everyone knows she got it all from her looks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This RAW has been on a downhill slope since Seth/Cesaro. Think I might call it a night. I think they put their best eggs in the basket first to try to get people to keep watching. I regret this decision.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Matt needs to become Broken


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Therapy said:


> They are hinting at Matt being... Broken?


Brother Brayy, I knew you'd come.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Sorry I tuned out watching the PWG Highlights, did I miss anything good?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel bad for Matt. He deserves better.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Matt Hardy squashed.. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

At this point Matt Hardy will never amount to anything in WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You could hear someone let off a fart after that match. Break Matt or fuck off.*


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Broken...?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Matt going broken?!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YES 
YES
YES


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's starting!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BROKEN MATT?

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Bray just fucking kills the entire show. This crowd is so dead now.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

C'mon, make Hardy part of the Wyatt family!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they finally going to do the Broken gimmick or are they going to let us down?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh shit :lmao 

And the crowd is like ....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Remember when Broken Matt vs. Bray was a feud people wanted to see?*


Honestly just depressing to see how far these two guys have fallen. WWE never fails to amaze me with how much they can creatively fuck guys up.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> But WHY?
> 
> It would make sense if people shat all over the current women, so that Paige can come in for fresh air. But they don't!
> 
> ...




Well for one, IMO Paige works better as a heel, and two, I think WWE were worried about fan reactions to her with all the personal life scandal over the past year


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thanks, Cole.* :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Why the hell are they playing matt hardys music like he accomplished something?

He got his ass beat and then acted like a fool.. wtf.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nobody gives a shit about Wyatt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Broken Matt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cole just said "Are witnessing a Matt Hardy BREAKdown?"

I hope this is it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

He's finally Broken :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Ye, I don't get the hate for it. Was well booked and delivered imo. The new girls weren't good on the mic (expected), but Paige did well to carry them.


The new girls weren't that good on the mic. I didn't expect them to be good. But I'm not going to cast them off after their first week. The point of them being with Paige is to get more time like that and get better.

And are we finally seeing Broken Matt?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow so he finally actually said Delete, before i don't think he was allowed to he always just did the arm motion and the crowd said it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* :wow They actually did it. They're actually bringing back Broken Matt :drose*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bray wins and not a single fuck is given by anyone in attendance. Well done, WWE. :clap



Therapy said:


> They are hinting at Matt being... Broken?


Hearing MAGGLE read off all of the instances of how he's been a geek since Jeff got injured made me think the same. Couple that with the rumor of the Broken Universe copyright lapsing to the Hardy Boyz before the end of this year and I'm becoming very confident that we'll finally see the BU come to the WWE. :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

hmmm


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WONDERFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLL :delrio


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Bray is about to break Matt...only savior to this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ah I love calling their booking DELETE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

At some point they should do segments with Matt visiting Jeff to see how he is recovering, and Matt should just be in his broken gimmick with the accent and all the mannerisms


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BROKEN MATT HARDY :mark:

Now you're fucking talking. Stop cockteasing & let's see the full transformation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IT'S HAPPENING.

:mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The broken gimmick is shit and ridiculous. It’s gonna flop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> The broken gimmick is shit and ridiculous. It’s gonna flop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was one of the hottest acts in the wrestling world, it wont fail lmfao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So they finally going to do the Broken gimmick or are they going to let us down?


It's WWE, so most likely they'll disappoint....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow so he finally actually said Delete, before i don't think he was allowed to he always just did the arm motion and the crowd said it.


He actually said DELETE! multiple times while doing the taunt ever since he and Jeff returned.

:draper2


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Would've helped both and made more sense if Bray picked him up and hit him with a few more Sister Abigails to break him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> WONDERFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLL :delrio


Best response to the dawning Broken Matt arrival in this thread.

LMFAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Raw's theme songs have been utter shit ever since they stopped using Across The Nation in 2006.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Matt's breakdown begins...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, I see where this is going.

Jordan is going to feign his knee injury again tonight. 

Thus, heel Jordan is upon us.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Kurt's acting in these Jason Jordan segments is the "best" :lmao


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I feel like Kurt and Jason are competing for who is the worst actor, and astonishingly Kurt is winning.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Raw's theme songs have been utter shit ever since they stopped using Across The Nation in 2004.



That is the GOAT theme roud :tripsblessed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tag match is happening next week:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935332090647797760
Time for Seth and Dean to take back what is rightfully their's.

:mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Raw's theme songs have been utter shit ever since they stopped using Across The Nation in 2004.


Didn't you like the Nickelback song? :lol must've been the only one.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is the cruiser weight division the only way to have non-title 4-way matches?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did TJP get aids or something? He went from overbearingly pushed to the moon to non-existing


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jason Jordan vs Kane where is @The Fourth Wall his favorite wrestler is about to be on.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This dialogue between Angle and Jordan sounds like they are reading over their lines for the first time..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Persian Lion, Tozawa & Noam Dar on my screen makes me happy!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Enzo is alone in the room AND HE'S STILL TALKING fpalm :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Raw's theme songs have been utter shit ever since they stopped using Across The Nation in 2006.




That was a BANGER of a song! [emoji1323] [emoji1323]


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Tag match is happening next week:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935332090647797760
> ...


This may be blasphemous, but whatever.

Rollins/Ambrose could be what Cena/Orton couldn't live up to.

And that's the next Rock/Austin.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

205 Divas match, time for a break.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mj4 at Graves actually saying that becoming CW Champion improves your bank account.

Aries' firing, Neville going home and TJP's petition say otherwise.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What was the crowd chanting ?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> What was the crowd chanting ?


Austin Aries


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Raw's theme songs have been utter shit ever since they stopped using Across The Nation in 2006.







This was the last awesome RAW theme imo, there was some decent ones after it but none ever got me as hyped as this one.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The crowd were chanting something else there, what was it? Wasn’t Austin Aries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Where is Hideo? I need Hideo


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

As much as I want to see Broken Matt, it just won't compare to a year ago. No JB involved (who I believe had a lot to do with the Broken segments) and I doubt Matt will have the creative freedom TNA gave him.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> This may be blasphemous, but whatever.
> 
> Rollins/Ambrose could be what Cena/Orton couldn't live up to.
> 
> And that's the next Rock/Austin.


Would that mean Roman is Triple H?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

InexorableJourney said:


> Would that mean Roman is Triple H?


Could be if they turned him heel.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dolph pitching Cricket Wireless. :lol... Welfare phones..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If Ziggler had any self respect he’d leave WWE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Himiko said:


> The crowd were chanting something else there, what was it? Wasn’t Austin Aries
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were chanting Tyler Durden lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE please give Noam Dar a chance


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are the CW's still here? Why is this division still happening? Vince hasn't got the heart to release all these boring fuckers? On 205 Live it sounds like a library or something, Raw crowds use it to take a piss, its been a failure yet its still here.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> WWE please give Noam Dar a chance




The “Aliiiiisssshhhhaaaaa FFFUUUUUUXXXXXX” story ruined him forever and ever for me


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn, 205 Divas still going at it?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933010541638848512

:lol :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sad times when you think back to how great of a champion Neville was and then what we're left with today...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh bugger, numerous times I thought Noam had it!

I'm sick of him eating pins.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Glad to see Tozawa can get a reaction out of the crowd.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Your gifs never fail to make me laugh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So if Roman vs Elias now, what's the main event? :hmm:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The only champion-worthy cruiserweight is Cedric Alexander 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to the day Elias wins the IC Title. He deserves it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Cruiserweights are way better in TNA. (AKA the X Division)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Gotta admit.. I do like this move.. Nice height, looks like he's almost hovering for a second.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Seeing Kairi on TV.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Drifter main events RAW!!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

If I hear Michael Cole say the word “opportunity” one more time...

:nash


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> WWE please give Noam Dar a chance


I used to sign him to WWE back in early 2016 when I played EWR.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Stories of Greatness is a great theme song, much better than the main theme of Raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns' match next :mark


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mugging of Cena said:


> If I hear Michael Cole say the word “opportunity” one more time...
> 
> :nash


Opportunity is the word on Smackdown.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Oh bugger, numerous times I thought Noam had it!
> 
> I'm sick of him eating pins.


I was actually freaking out thinking he was gonna win, he was so close.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So no Asuka tonight ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> The Drifter main events RAW!!!!


Raw still has an hour left, lol.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m ready to let go of Hep C! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Weird that they are having the piss break match just before then third hour.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still no Asuka, have they already got bored of her? Seems like with Paige and her new group they don't care about anyone else in the division now. Asuka was one of the biggest things in NXT, her matches felt like a big deal, now on Raw shes just another woman standing in the background beside Alicia Fox.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

When you're pushing Kane as a monster heel but he's on a WWE2K18 ad fist bumping Sting....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Drawing some decent heat in this dead as shit crowd.

Fucking put the IC title on this guy. What the fuck are they waiting for?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, Elias doesn’t have an entrance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Walk?! I'd do cross-country with Elias!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Opportunity is the word on Smackdown.


Shane can get some too!

:upsidedownbird

Oh Elias. Quiet on the set!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It's that time again, WF. It's time to WALK...WITH ELIAS! :trips9

And how charitable of him to pen a song for an uber-geek like Miz. :sk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Drawing some decent heat in this dead as shit crowd.
> 
> Fucking put the IC title on this guy. What the fuck are they waiting for?


Do you even have to ask? It's obvious why.


Elias is great :mark


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Roman is the only person who actually let Elias get through a whole song :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What's up with Elias' two-toned goatee?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bo and Curtis gonna sing with Elias? :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whens the last time Elias actually had an entrance and walked to the ring with his theme playing?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They must have a lot of time to kill, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at these motha fuggas!

LMFAO


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Blues Dallas


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am surprised Roman hasn't interrupted sooner.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Miztoruage blues :mark :mark


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Well they did it. For the first time in 25 years of RAW, they actually made me turn it off. Way to go!


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Axel moving the hell out of his neck in that brace lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Eh walk where, Elias? You don’t even walk to the ring! You’re already there sitting on a stool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Second best segment of the night after Seth/Cesaro.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Axel out there killing it :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Not gonna lie that was pretty awesome lol


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

That Diesel cover, though


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I didn't know they could play instruments too.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Love him or hate him you got to admit he can play a mean guitar!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel :lol :lol

That was actually a fucking solid performance :clap :clap


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm loving this Elias-Miztourage collab, it was pretty good!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Elias & the Miztourage was all like....


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Elias is legit nice on the guitar. :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Well they did it. For the first time in 25 years of RAW, they actually made me turn it off. Way to go!


Katie Vick never made you turn it off? 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this the first time Elias has completed a song, let alone a set?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Paige looks disgusting. She looks like she just burped in someone's face. :tripsscust


I don't have anything against Paige, but this legitimately made me burst out laughing. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao Elias even got the crowd to chant "we want Roman."


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is gold. Even has gotten a "We Want Roman" chant (along with "No we don't")


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They must have lots of time to kill tonight!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gets a loud "We Want Roman" chant going. Now that's a heel folks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Screw The Miztourage and give me Elias and The Samsons instead, damn it. :trips9 



Jedah said:


> Drawing some decent heat in this dead as shit crowd.
> 
> Fucking put the IC title on this guy. What the fuck are they waiting for?


If his main roster run winds up being like his NXT run, only one response is appropriate, in my opinion:










Please prove me wrong, WWE. :armfold


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Okay I am loving this segment. Love Elias.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Elias must be freaked out, he has never finished a song before, poor guy mustn’t have a clue what to do now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"WE WANT ROMAN!" * :drose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damnit! I was enjoying that.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

That's it. Elias Samson is the main event heel.

He has done what no other heel has done before him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not used to hearing crowds chant that they want to see Roman.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“We want Roman” Chants. 

And right there folks, is why this segment has gone on for so long.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

NOTICE: It's the third hour Ladies and Gentleman.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Holy shit, I damn near choked to death, I'd just taken a bite of ice cream with nuts on it when Cole said, "That was like a Seeger session!"


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

We want Roman chants lol, Damn Elias you did it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bet Vince was back there smiling like a nutjob with drool coming outta his mouth when he heard that we want Roman chant. Elias has to be Vince's new favorite wrestler now since he got his golden boy chanted for.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm hoping Roman drops the belt to Elias. Roman don't really need that belt honestly.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well I've seen what I wanted to see for the night time to pack it in.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Effective heel segment with Elias. "we want Roman" chants.

Should be a good match :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman polite enough to let Elias get through his entire spiel before coming out :lmao

I wish WWE would give Dean more credit for being a Grand Slam winner, cos he's the youngest one and the first Shield member to do so


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Elias with the Hulkster shirt rip.. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That short moment where you think Roman is actually facing a beefed up Seth Rollins.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yeah time to tune out for 10 minutes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Elias & the Miztourage was all like....












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935343535896772609


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for turning DAT ass to the camera, JoJo.

:zayn3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why are they promoting AJ vs The Singh brothers like its some epic match up you can't miss? Lol he's gonna destroy them in 30 seconds.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hopefully this is a good match.

We all know Elias won't win but let's hope he has a good showing and this brings him to the next level.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Yeah time to tune out for 10 minutes


Come on even Okada is watching, we know you are watching too.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Therapy said:


> Elias with the Hulkster shirt rip.. :lol


He's such a man!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Being generous and giving Roman fans gifs..


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Roman polite enough to let Elias get through his entire spiel before coming out :lmao
> 
> I wish WWE would give Dean more credit for being a Grand Slam winner, cos he's the youngest one and the first Shield member to do so


I was kind of surprised they did for Roman, but I wasn't really when they didn't for Dean. For one thing, they just don't push him like they do Reigns, but also he did that with the tag titles where the whole story was he and Seth getting back together. If they'd went over it too much for Dean it would have diminished Seth some and also forecast a breakup for them too soon, maybe even have given a twist to it that they don't want it to have.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dual chants again.

:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Katie Vick never made you turn it off?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I did something far worse when it came to Katie Vick...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sounds like a sector of the crowd is legitimately ANGRY that Roman is getting so much overwhelming support :lmao. It amazes me how people can be this pathetic and miserable :lol*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Fuck my video ended before the match started fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's Roman vs shorter, swoller, hobo-like Roman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Axel & Bo are basically doing the exact same thing as before, just with a different person :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, Elias is a big guy. You just don't realize it when he's sitting there on that stool hunkered over his guitar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If anyone finds Seth/Cesaro online anywhere, please PM me. I'd appreciate it. Best Raw TV match in awhile.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Even MORE Roman chants! :reigns :reigns :reigns*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Asmodeus said:


> Damn, Elias is a big guy. You just don't realize it when he's sitting there on that stool hunkered over his guitar.


His body image always reminded me of a slightly toned down Savage. Dude is fucking a brick shit house.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Come on even Okada is watching, we know you are watching too.


Who is Okada? Wait, was he is Kaientai. Yeah I think I know who he is now. He had a pretty good match with Sasuke at Canadian stampede, didn't he?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This match is awful so far. I wasn't expecting much, but I thought it'd be better than this.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> If anyone finds Seth/Cesaro online anywhere, please PM me. I'd appreciate it. Best Raw TV match in awhile.


Damn you really love that match lol.

But I can't blame you though...That shit was awesome.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This match was never going to be any good. Shit Raw beside Seth/Cesaro and the Paige segment.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> This match is awful so far. I wasn't expecting much, but I thought it'd be better than this.


Probably because Roman is calling the match.. Elias can actually work.. It's obvious though he's working down to Reigns level though.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

DJ Punk said:


> Are you from an alternate reality or something? Because SD and "consistently good" don't belong in the same sentence where I'm from.


Are you in an "alternate reality" that people that don't share your opinion must be from another life?

:hmmm


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Man Elias is jacked. Guy has a great physique. 

:vince


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Therapy said:


> Probably because Roman is calling the match.. Elias can actually work.. It's obvious though he's working down to Reigns level though.


Probably. I don't remember Elias' matches with Jordan (although I only saw one) or Balor being this dreadful.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Hate to put Elias and the Miztourage's performance down, but, harmonicas are easy to play and Elias always pretty much plays rudimentary cowboy chords and blues embellishments. 

It was still more interesting than this match though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nolo King said:


> Are you in an "alternate reality" that people that don't share your opinion must be from another life?
> 
> :hmmm


I think this could be applied to me, but I enjoy this place anyways. :grin2:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's interesting that when there is genuinely a more pro-Roman crowd like this one, the audience as a whole is really quiet to his matches. It's like the Roman fans need to respond to the heat for him in order to give a fuck. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias looking like Macho on that elbow drop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Barely 100 people in this thread now.

:mj2

WHERE DID EVERYONE GO?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn that elbow was Savage-like. Way better than Bayley. :banderas


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's trade Elias for Roman please


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

I thought he won


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok not going to lie, that was pretty impressive by Elias. If this match accomplishes nothing else, at least it had that.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Probably. I don't remember Elias' matches with Jordan (although I only saw one) or Balor being this dreadful.


Is the match bad? Been watching some shit on YT so I missing the match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> Wow. Barely 100 people in this thread now.
> 
> :mj2
> 
> WHERE DID EVERYONE GO?


:reigns2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DAT ELBOW DROP WAS THE BEST I"VE SEEN IN YEARS


:mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Elias is gonna get more from this match than Roman will. He's looking great. Hopefully it sets a win up in the future.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> Damn, Elias is a big guy. You just don't realize it when he's sitting there on that stool hunkered over his guitar.


Yes I notice this as well. He is shorter than Scott Hall, but very similar in that regard to post-AWA Scott Hall. Always slouched, so while it was easy to remember Scott was 6'7-6'8, people forget he was still really damn built.

Elias is shorter, but yeah, kinda easy to forget the guy is built like a brick house.

edit: Nice to see Roman give him alot of offense. Elias is looking real good here and hasn't had the chance to show out on offense much so far. Hope this is more of the future, as I like Elias as a talent.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> Wow. Barely 100 people in this thread now.
> 
> :mj2
> 
> WHERE DID EVERYONE GO?


I'm still here! I'm just not posting as much for some reason, too busy talking to my Mum :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow kick out from Superman punch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ROMANWINSLOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth and Cesaro win MOTN.

:Cocky


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:fuck


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wait, which one is Roman? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh. Roman won. Color me surprised.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HERE IS YOUR WINNER, AND STILL YOUR INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION!!!! ROMAAAAAAAAN REIGNS!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :reigns2 :woo*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman retains, and now Ambrollins will win the tag titles back next week for Shield domination. Just like 2013 :woo :mark:


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Elias is my Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A great opportunity fro Elias that should only benefit him.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> Wow. Barely 100 people in this thread now.
> 
> :mj2
> 
> WHERE DID EVERYONE GO?


Bet most of them aren't even watching the match. Like me


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Damn. Wanted Elias to win(Even though I think it's too early for him to be winning belts) but oh well. Hopefully he gets put in a Non-title Feud.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

:lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was terrible. A nice elbow drop and power-bomb spot by Elias, but that was the drizzling shits. Probably the worst Elias match I've seen that wasn't an obvious squash match. His matches with Ambrose, Balor, Jordan were all better. Too slow with too many restholds, and only really got into second gear towards the end and nothing past that.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

JOE JOE JOE :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Joe!!!!! :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jason Jordan squash with a Braun brawl all that’s left huh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

JOE

JOE

JOE

JOE


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> Seth and Cesaro win MOTN.
> 
> :Cocky


Has Clinic Kane been out there yet to show everyone that even at 50 he is Ricky Steamboat's heir apparent at 300 plus pounds?

edit: coming up! :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mean mugging Joe looking for better competition.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Christ, Joe, it's not the Hardcore Title.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Somoan on Somoan violence.

SMDH.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. I'm supposed to believe the guy who just an hour ago barely beat Titus O'Neil using a sucker punch is a threat to Roman Reigns?

Fucking WWE


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Great so Elias first and now Joe.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe!!!!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> Seth and Cesaro win MOTN.
> 
> :Cocky


Why is anyone surprised, two top workers with great chemistry in the ring.

Shocking that Cesaro isn't given a thought for a main event solo run, He's one of the top 3 workers In WWE for me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh great now Joe has to put Roman over. :no:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It will be nice to see Roman loose the title to Joe (I hope)


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Joe vs Roman for the IC title with Joe winning :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Wait.. I'm supposed to believe the guy who just an hour ago barely beat Titus O'Neil using a sucker punch is a threat to Roman Reigns?
> 
> Fucking WWE


Some of y'all are a detriment to your own enjoyment lol


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

This is the importance of trying new things and giving random guys like Elias opportunities against top guys like Roman Reigns, Elias was incredible and even though he lost he will only benefit from it. He has now put himself closer to that upper mid-card. I could totally see him as an intercontinental champion one day. Great job by WWE elevating somebody tonight.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And Finn isn't even gonna be on tonight's show. He's probably got people pissed at him.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol, it's always serious when the road agents run interference. Fight him off, Jamie!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So now Reigns and Joe will have a mediocre match next week so Reigns can finally beat Joe. lol

Well, at least the tag title match will probably be good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cool Reigns vs Joe for the title next week! :mark


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Is Jason Jordan in the main event? fpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Why is anyone surprised, two top workers with great chemistry in the ring.
> 
> Shocking that Cesaro isn't given a thought for a main event solo run, He's one of the top 3 workers In WWE for me.


Because he's not a main event level talent. He works better in tag teams. Man's been wrestling 15+ years and still only brings wrestling to the table.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match. Basically a match for Elias to get his shit in and look as good as he could in defeat.

Joe vs. Roman? Eh, I'd love to see Joe with a title, but I see this ending in Spear and a 1-2-3.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wait? Joe. Fuck off. Please not Samoa Joe vs Roman? That'll suck


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I guess they've decided it's now about that time to feed the Joe to Reigns after Joe's previous wins against him. Great.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jedah said:


> And Finn isn't even gonna be on tonight's show.


He has not been missed.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Might be a while until the IC Title walks with Elias...but it was a great outing with Big Dog! :cole


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So now Reigns and Joe will have a mediocre match next week so Reigns can finally beat Joe. lol
> 
> Well, at least the tag title match will probably be good.


Being pinned by Reigns should be an honor for Joe fans really. Be the biggest thing he's done since Brock.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

The announcers circlejerking over Reign's Grand slam is quite annoying lol. When Ambrose became Grand Slam (And the youngest) it was mentioned like once lol. Probably just Vince feeding them those lines, but still


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Therapy said:


> DAT ELBOW DROP WAS THE BEST I"VE SEEN IN YEARS
> 
> 
> :mark:


bruhh


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

looper007 said:


> Why is anyone surprised, two top workers with great chemistry in the ring.
> 
> Shocking that Cesaro isn't given a thought for a main event solo run, He's one of the top 3 workers In WWE for me.


Well, first of all, he's boring as fuck. But that doesn't stop them from pushing Reigns or Rollins or balor so it beats me.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Abisial said:


> :lol


That is so wrong lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> Christ, Joe, it's not the Hardcore Title.


I'm OK with him thinking it is.

:grin2:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

excalibur41389 said:


> This is the importance of trying new things and giving random guys like Elias opportunities against top guys like Roman Reigns, Elias was incredible and even though he lost he will only benefit from it. He has now put himself closer to that upper mid-card. I could totally see him as an intercontinental champion one day. Great job by WWE elevating somebody tonight.


Elias is really coming together nicely.. Organic slow build to getting a fan base.. He's working his gimmick excellently, he can talk, he can go in the ring, and has the look. 

All without forcing him down our throats like Roman.. Amazing how that works


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935347673112100864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935348131520065536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935349408790560769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935349940808695808


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Being pinned by Reigns should be an honor for Joe fans really. Be the biggest thing he's done since Brock.


*
Yeah, it's funny to see them act like he's done anything of value since losing to Lesnar, but apparently Roman is the one who buries people :lol.*


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice pop for Asuka. Weird time to have her on the show though. :hmmm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Yeah, it's funny to see them act like he's done anything of value since losing to Lesnar, but apparently Roman is the one who buries people .*


Joe's the homie, but the Reigns ruins everything crowd has to find something to be upset about. 

Last week it was "Balor should've won the IC title, then him and Joe could have feuded for it, and maybe Joe gets a title"

Joe clearly sets up something with the IC champ and now it's a bad thing.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Balor has heat or what?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Clown shoes time...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Asuka


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Is it me or did they just fuck up Asukas theme?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did they add more lyrics to her song? I feel like I'm hearing it clearer with more words than usual.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Asuka doesn't seem to give a shit about Paige and the new girls :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lucky for me I don't care about Joe or Balor.

:drose


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Yeah, it's funny to see them act like he's done anything of value since losing to Lesnar, but apparently Roman is the one who buries people :lol.*


The only two guys they book for are Reigns and Lesnar, everyone else is a afterthought so that doesn't help. Joe still is the best thing on Raw for me along with Braun in the last few months.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Is it just me or does something sound different about Asuka's music? It just, sounds....different for some reason.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Yup. She's here to try it again." :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

.....What the fuck? Why did they have to do this rematch? It's time to give Asuka a proper feud. Nia should ambush here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did they add some fuckery to Asuka's theme?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Did Asuka’s theme get cleaned up? The vocals sound so much clearer.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is why RAW needed more female competitors, same match-ups week in and week out.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Dana, glad she's getting another shot!

Edit: Ok...then...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Did they add more lyrics for Asuka's theme? Sounds different. Also ASUKA :mark


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hard to believe Dana is still employed


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

AHAHAHAHA :lmao

But really, that's what should have happened with Asuka.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

That flip by Dana was sick


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is what Asuka should be doing every week :lmao


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> Lucky for me I don't care about Joe or Balor.
> 
> :drose


What about Joe don't you like? the man's when he's on form is one of the best around. Balor splits opinion I think he's a great talent been badly booked.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, that was cool.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Let’s FUCKING RAGE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ that has to be the fastest job in history.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

.....Too early for this feud. Keep off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> The only two guys they book for are Reigns and Lesnar, everyone else is a afterthought so that doesn't help. Joe still is the best thing on Raw for me along with Braun in the last few months.


Lies on lies

Braun has a clear storyline so you're already proven wrong there 

The issue is most of y'all are laser focused on a possible Mania main event of Lesnar vs Reigns and ignore everything else.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well shit. That was Quick.

And We know why.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What's the shortest match in WWE history? That was approximately 3 seconds.

edit: wasn't it Backlund/Diesel at 7 seconds before Rock/Rowan at Mania?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:ha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

That wasn't even 3 seconds :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Asukalution


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Paige with her own shield.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh shit!!!!!!!!!!! Absolution going after Asuka!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Gotta admit.. I got a slight chub from this


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is like NWO when they attacked anyone at anytime.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Abisial said:


> Did they add more lyrics to her song? I feel like I'm hearing it clearer with more words than usual.




Yep they defo made the vocals clearer. I preferred how it was before


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> Lucky for me I don't care about Joe or Balor.
> 
> :drose


Besides Rollins and the women's angle what do you care about?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935351908453117952


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ASUKA :mark :mark :mark


Can miss two dicks fuck off?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Besides Rollins and the women's angle what do you care about?


Right now in WWE? Nothing. NXT is good, though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They shouldn't of fucked with Asuka's music.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was an interesting tease. And it should only be a tease for now. Asuka should not be getting beaten down right now.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

OK, that wasn't bad. Just a tease, made both of them look good.


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Elias is really coming together nicely.. Organic slow build to getting a fan base.. He's working his gimmick excellently, he can talk, he can go in the ring, and has the look.
> 
> All without forcing him down our throats like Roman.. Amazing how that works


Yes, I hope to see more intermingling with the top of the card and midcard, though. I'll still never forget when the New Day came out for John Cena's US Open Challenge and Xavier Woods ended up being the one to step into the match. He was great against Cena and while he lost I think that was when the New Day became complete. Before that is was Big E and Kofi doing everything and Woods looking like a he had no business being with them. After that he showed he could compete with the best and it became a three-man team instad of a tag team with a third wheel.

I know people hate Jason Jordan because he's being forced but I wish they would let him mix it up with guys who can wrestle to let him showcase himself instead of having him in muscle matches with Braun and Kane.

But I'd like to see guys like Apollo Crews and Tye Dillinger get more opportunities against top guys who can actually work in the ring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was so good. The squash, then the tease. THEY AIN'T READY FOR ASUKA YET!*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

If Asuka joined Absolution the other women wouldn't stand a chance lol!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Lies on lies
> 
> Braun has a clear storyline so you're already proven wrong there
> 
> The issue is most of y'all are laser focused on a possible Mania main event of Lesnar vs Reigns and ignore everything else.


Do you work for WWE booking or something, you defend them like your life depended on it.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wait. Why is Asuka walking away there? Should have been the other 3 that walked up the ramp


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> Right now in WWE? Nothing.


Damn no love for smackdown at all


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I wonder if that means an alliance or a feud..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The tease of it all though!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great tease.

HOLY SHIT. Flair, Sting, and Steamboat Table for 3 Tonight.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> What's the shortest match in WWE history? That was approximately 3 seconds.
> 
> edit: wasn't it Backlund/Diesel at 7 seconds before Rock/Rowan at Mania?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934860599757963264


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Asuka and Paige will probably happen at WM.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Right now in WWE? Nothing. NXT is good, though.


you don't like AJ?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

People actually mad about Asuka's music?

At first it was literally just AHHHHHBLAAHUAAGGHHH over and over again, at least they added some lyrics into it that you can actually understand. People just DIG for ANY ANY ANYTHING to get pissy over.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Asuka and Paige will probably happen at WM.


I'm okay with that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Do you work for WWE booking or something, you defend them like your life depended on it.


Everybody on this forum defends what they like, You just sound upset that I actually enjoy the show and pointed out that there are stories besides Reigns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good bit there. They didn't have Asuka beat all three girls nor had them beat Asuka to make her look "weak".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was cool. I love it when Asuka smiles :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I fucking love Asuka :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Abisial said:


> :lol


Why is this so funny to me? LOL!!! :laugh:


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They don't need Dana. They have a new powerhouse blonde.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Asuka and Paige will probably happen at WM.


I'd be very surprised if Alexa's not in there somwhere.

Oh and about Asuka's music, they just altered the sound a bit. It's really not tht big of a deal.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *That was so good. The squash, then the tease. THEY AIN'T READY FOR ASUKA YET!*


You can obviously see where this is going, Asuka will beat Alexa at the next PPV for the title, beat Alexa again at the PPV before WM. Then start a feud with Paige and her gang, lose her first match to Paige at WM then get jobbed out to her for the next few PPV's. I be very surprised if it doesn't go down like that.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Steamboat and Sting ever wrestle each other?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Asuka was great as always during that segment but here is where it goes down into a pit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> They shouldn't of fucked with Asuka's music.


Thats how it is on the main roster, when Vince hears a theme or something he doesn't like he instantly changes it. Seth Rollins theme for example "DAMN IT THAT 3 SECONDS OF SILENCE BUGS ME DAMN IT PUT SOMETHING THERE".


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

next week Dean should turn on Seth.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Those boos LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This was a good Raw.

Rollins/Cesaro stealing the show from a match standpoint

Good storyline developlment with the Women

Broken Matt might be back

Elias got to do his longest song yet

Dana got jobbed out quick as hell.

:bjpenn
I'm digging it. Not even counting these last 20 minutes from here on out.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

looper007 said:


> You can obviously see where this is going, Asuka will beat Alexa at the next PPV for the title, beat Alexa again at the PPV before WM. Then start a feud with Paige and her gang, lose her first match to Paige at WM then get jobbed out to her for the next few PPV's. I be very surprised if it doesn't go down like that.




I expect it to happen the opposite way, Paige beats Alexa for the belt, Asuka beats Paige at WM for the belt. At least I hope it happens that way


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How long can this go before Braun interrupts. There's like a half hour left


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jason Jordan has the most generic pair of trunks ever, basic color with lines on them, reminds me of Cena's debut attire, red shorts with some black lines.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

looper007 said:


> You can obviously see where this is going, Asuka will beat Alexa at the next PPV for the title, beat Alexa again at the PPV before WM. Then start a feud with Paige and her gang, lose her first match to Paige at WM then get jobbed out to her for the next few PPV's. I be very surprised if it doesn't go down like that.


nah I think Asuka will win the first women royal rumble if they have it and go to face Alexa at Mania.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SantaStopper said:


> This was a good Raw.
> 
> Rollins/Cesaro stealing the show from a match standpoint
> 
> ...


Yup. I'm all about shitting on RAW but they actually tried this week and it showed.. No real complaints so far..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’d love a one on one women’s championship match for WM, but they seem determined to fit every woman who has ever worked in the WWE ever into every wrestlemania card 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

JJ with that pop? I feel for him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Slow burn, baybay!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jordan is so turning. This is the start of the turn.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Fucking what chants

:fuckthis


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get this geek off the mic


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Kane is OVER.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> next week Dean should turn on Seth.


I be surprised if that isn't happening after Royal Rumble. Build up heel Dean Ambrose to be one of Reigns title challengers for his run with the title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I’d love a one on one women’s championship match for WM, but they seem determined to fit every woman who has ever worked in the WWE ever into every wrestlemania card
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ellsworth vs Charlotte was the closest chance to a singles match for that belt. They just don't care enough to do solo women's matches for some reason. If they want to get a lot of women, just do a women's battle royale


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Come on Kane kill this punk.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Jordan is so turning. This is the start of the turn.


This.. That promo was a far departure from his typical geek awkwardness cringe promos


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> This was a good Raw.
> 
> Rollins/Cesaro stealing the show from a match standpoint
> 
> ...


It's been a relatively solid show.

My only complaint? Burn it down is gone


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jason Jordan with no charisma. He is jacked man.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jordan's gonna have to work on that horrible Accent. He's sounds like such a geek.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not interested in this. My Mum and I are talking about Dean & Seth instead :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Asuka and Paige will probably happen at WM.


We can only hope. This is the potential mega match with a slow, good build that the division so badly needs.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I will NEVER forgive Stone Cold for those “What?” Chants. They are the most irritating thing ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why is Graves and Cole jerking off to Jason Jordan so hard? Sounds like those two wanna do anal on him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Incoming Braun fuckery in 3...2...


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, fuck! Jason Jordan and his "injured knee" is great.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Ellsworth vs Charlotte was the closest chance to a singles match for that belt. They just don't care enough to do solo women's matches for some reason. If they want to get a lot of women, just do a women's battle royale




Even a triple threat match I’d accept, Asuka vs Alexa vs Paige. 

But they’ll probably throw in Nia and Alicia and everyone else in and create another mess of a match [emoji849]


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Booker and Corey switching between heel and face depending on the talent is actually a nice take on commentary.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Where is Angle?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Fit Finlay to stop Kane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This last hour, outside of the women, has been pretty rough. First two hours saved the show, though.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Balor? lol this show just got bad.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Didn't the ref count to 10 and ring the bell? Not complaining, shockingly this has been a well told story so far.

AS I TYPE THIS: KANE WITH A CHOP BLOCK. I don't think I have ever seen Kane with a chop block!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jason Boredon


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ugh. Wanted Braun, got Finn who's probably gonna be squashed.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Huh look at that, Balor had the biggest cheer of the night, i guess he's not over


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Finnzie


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Wait in line, Balor. Braun isn't finished with Kane.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Simmering rivalry? Then what was Joe...a pit stop?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kane has like 2 rivalries going on, he got hella enemies


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Finn "Ya know i have to come out and save this poor kid from a beatdown, but first let me taunt on stage and point to a few signs in the crowd, hang on a sec".


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

When Finn Balor shows up and makes you happy!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So Balor gets to be squashed for a 3rd time. Yay!

That'll teach him to troll people on Twitter!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I expect it to happen the opposite way, Paige beats Alexa for the belt, Asuka beats Paige at WM for the belt. At least I hope it happens that way


I could see it going that way, that's if they see Asuka as a long term plan. I just think with Paige and also wanting to build up the likes of Mandy (who I bet will get the Alexa type treatment once she breaks away from the group) as a major group, I just can't see them making them look weak this early on. But I hope they go the way you said, would make for a great build Heels group goes through everyone on Raw only for the ass kicking babyface to stop them.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

So, I guess Vince thinks Balor is so bland that he gets to come out and main event RAW and face the Libertarian Kane


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Finn and his diagonal eyes to the rescue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Balor just casually walking to the ring...thought he was there for the save. Kane should've continued destroying Jordan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks like all the record revenue is spent on Balor's entrance.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Finn "Ya know i have to come out and save this poor kid from a beatdown, but first let me taunt on stage and point to a few signs in the crowd, hang on a sec".


I was just about to post something similar. LoL


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Music starts-

"Who's music is that? Is it Strowman!?!?" :mark:

Recognizes Balor's theme-

"Oh....."


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The first loss of Asuka will be when she is champion and after a long reign


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Even a triple threat match I’d accept, Asuka vs Alexa vs Paige.
> 
> But they’ll probably throw in Nia and Alicia and everyone else in and create another mess of a match


The women really deserve a solo mania story, they haven't had not one since the women's championship came back. I loved the Mania 20 main event, but since then WWE has gone to that Triple Threat or Fatal 4 way template too much


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Kane has like 2 rivalries going on, he got hella enemies


kind of funny that Kane is 50 yet the only one with a side rivalry on the roster I can think of unless you count Roman and Braun as a side feud.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

If anything Alexa well drop the belt to Asuka. And we can look forward to her bulldozing the entire raw womans division all of 2018. And all the Asuka Hole Theory threads.... Yeah that well happen. I do see Alexa v Paige v Asuka at the rumble possibly.

JJ main eventing yay


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

"Finn Balor has come for a fight!"

*poses and taunts for the crowd*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm so fucking lost.

WTF is going on?

JJ is feigning injury, yet Kane beat him down and probably gave him a legitamate injury to that leg.

And then that geek shows up to stop the attack, but then plays to the crowd until they cut to a break?

WTF?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I like Booker buries Jordan on commentary every week. It's funny.

I also like Finn didn't run down to the ring to save Jordan, he just came down and did his usual schtick. It's funny.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> kind of funny that Kane is 50 yet the only one with a side rivalry on the roster I can think of unless you count Roman and Braun as a side feud.


I don't, Reigns vs Braun seems wrapped up at the moment. I wonder if we get Braun vs Balor for the right to face Kane lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> I was just about to post something similar. LoL


Would have been hilarious if Kane kept beating Jordan's ass and you see Finn in the background on the ramp taunting and popping the collar on his jacket slowly making his way to the ring.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Law said:


> I'm so fucking lost.
> 
> WTF is going on?
> 
> ...


Don't think about it too hard. Just enjoy the fuckery for what it is :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another match after the sqaush? :lol

This is so stupid :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LETS GO MAYOR CHANTS

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I loved this Raw. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kane giving out more red panty nights than Conor McGregor


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Law said:


> Another match after the sqaush? :lol
> 
> This is so stupid :lol


Braun will be the third match :trolldog


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just realized THIS is the main event. fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I just realized THIS is the main event. fpalm


Jesus christ.. You're right


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can I nominate this for worst segment of the year?

This is incredibly stupid and makes no sense whatsoever.

LMAO Kane squashing the geek :lmao

Perfect.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i wish Kane would have won the election and became mayor, now we have to put up with this shit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe Braun will come out?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"This is the most dangerous Kane Ive seen in my career"- Booker T

:maury :maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only good things on RAW tonight...

- Opening segment
- Rollins vs Cesaro
- Paige and Co. attacking/teasing the rest of the division
- Elias segment
- Reigns vs Elias


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Guys this has topped Alexa's this is your life shit.

Perfect.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Law said:


> Can I nominate this for worst segment of the year?
> 
> This is incredibly stupid and makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Another Balor Hater lol. Does no one like him on here.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw was officially a good show.

:rollins


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

NEW ERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

looper007 said:


> Another Balor Hater lol. Does no one like him on here.


He's been horrible in the WWE.

His NJPW stuff is good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So Balor saves JJ then Braun saves Balor.

God Balor is such a geek :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Boring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Balor got his ass beat again just like I suspected.:sodone

Vince don't give a damn about Balor. If it wasn't for Triple H he'd be so screwed in WWE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait I didn't even realize this is what's closing RAW. :lmao at least we got :braun


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"Finish him!"

Audience member read my mind. C'mon Braun, finish him off for good!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I like that they had the reversal since Kane used to no sell chair shots and there Braun no sold Kane's, but Kane begging off 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All I took from this show is Samoa Joe needs to be made THE GUY.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God this is so bad it's funny :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dick kick time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn they really just used Balor as fodder for Kane again there.

They don't really care about him.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

PWG,PWG PWG, PWG !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Braun-Kane segment being last just shortens the show. So boring.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> "This is the most dangerous Kane Ive seen in my career"- Booker T
> 
> :maury :maury
> :maury
> ...


He obviously wasn't watching when Kane was setting people on fire, attaching jumper cables on their testicles, tombstoning old women and burying his brother alive.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Balor got his ass beat again just like I suspected.:sodone
> 
> Vince don't give a damn about Balor. If it wasn't for Triple H he'd be so screwed in WWE.


 The best thing about it is the fans proved Vince right.

He's not over enough for Brock.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kane will have to go back to using that voice box


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That slam to the step didn't look to devastating to me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Feel sorry for whoever is stuck cleaning Vince’s room after this... you know he’s going to town. 

Meanwhile I’m trying to stay awake.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

this could be the end of Kane.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This is where WWE misses Blading!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A first blood or throat on a pole


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Welp. There goes Kane's mayor speeches.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Undertaker's signature as hardcore champ being used as an angle amuses me.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> He's been horrible in the WWE.
> 
> His NJPW stuff is good.


I think he's a better heel then face imo.

He was great in NXT but he's another one of the top stars in NXT just booked like a chump on Main roster.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is this Kane segment ever gonna end? This has went on for an awkwardly long amount of time, the audience has been silent all through it except when Braun's music hit.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

How terrible is this :ha


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So is that it or...?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Welp. There goes Kane's mayor speeches.


Not if he brings back the voice box lol


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Russo thinking of booking a Sore Throat Match as we speak.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is too slow/tame...Braun should have come out breathing fire and just raised hell all over the place.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good show tonight, ass crowd.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

oh my god soo goood.. the violence the drama A+


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Click. Drew that out way too long Vinnie boy. Learn how to manage segments.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Law said:


> The best thing about it is the fans proved Vince right.
> 
> He's not over enough for Brock.


Been the way he's been booked no body would be over.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

that was the end of raw? lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That last 30 minutes was cancer, made little sense and killed the crowd.

I nominate it for the worst segment of the year.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The crowd didn't seem into that last segment at all.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This might have been the worst Braun spot they've done. And they did it twice.

It was NOT effective looking. You can clearly see the chair under Kanes arm to protect his neck. Even a casual can see it, and the selling of it was corny..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Whats with the awkward Kane and Braun endings to RAW lol???


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was very.... flat. I'm glad Braun got Kane, but it was a bit meh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Welp. There goes Kane's mayor speeches.





RapShepard said:


> Not if he brings back the voice box lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wasn't sure RAW was over for a few seconds there lol!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> This is too slow/tame...Braun should have come out breathing fire and just raised hell all over the place.


 Why must everything that gets over organically get killed by the WWE?

It's not the same and feels forced af now with Braun.

It was better when they didn't realize they were unintentionally booking him like a funny oaf.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Got drawn out too long. Should have ended with Braun putting Kane through a table or something :draper2


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Voice box Kane return confirmed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brilliant decision to do that in Kane's hometown where he will be running for Mayor soon.

Imagine if they tried to turn Steve Austin, the most popular wrestler of all time, heel in his home state of Texas?

Oh wait...

:ha

Anyway, good Raw, outside of the third hour, except for the women's segment which was a good tease.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kane drops a lot of chairs on Braun, puts him in a garbage truck and then drives a chair to his throat and Braun comes back and does some lame beat down.

Terribly handled segment.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Now USA network is rolling from that end into the extremely corny and very budget-conscious Jeepers Creepers 3 :maury :maury :maury :mauy


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Strowmans 'returns' are getting more boring each time.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> The best thing about it is the fans proved Vince right.
> 
> He's not over enough for Brock.


Yes, I agree. I mean anyone who doesn't get over after that awful Wyatt feud and being treated like a jobber by Kane 3 times is a lost cause.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun peaked during his feud with Reigns. It's been downhill since then.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

should of done my idea of a buried alive match to write Kane off. it would have been much better than this lame shit.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Did the crowd chant 'one more time' as Kane was hitting Balor with the chair? Sounded like they were chanting for that...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins vs Cesaro

- Matt Hardy going broken post-match

- Rich Swann vs Akira Tozawa vs Ariya Daivari vs Noam Dar

- Elias/Miztourage pre-match performance segment

- Roman Reigns vs Elias for the Intercontinental title

- Samoa Joe choking out Roman Reigns post-match

- Asuka squashing Dana Brooke

- Braun Strowman destroying Kane post-match


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Oliver-94 said:


> Did the crowd chant 'one more time' as Kane was hitting Balor with the chair? Sounded like they were chanting for that...


They did lol.

Balor is a geek.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's really time for Kane to go. How much longer are they going to drag this out?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Paige sucks. She awful on the mic and overrated in ring. She says she killed the term diva single handedlh and brings the biggest epitome of the divas division we’ve seen since then in Mandy rose. Almost bad enough to make me stop watching raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Braun peaked during his feud with Reigns. It's been downhill since then.


 It's so contrived now, not the same especially at the expense of other talents.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Seth Rollins vs Cesaro
> 
> ...


Yep. The whole show was one big highlight reel...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bayley <3 said:


> Paige sucks. She awful on the mic and overrated in ring. She says she killed the term diva single handedlh and brings the biggest epitome of the divas division we’ve seen since then in Mandy rose. Almost bad enough to make me stop watching raw.


Name one woman on the main roster better than Paige on the mic?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Name one woman on the main roster better than Paige on the mic?


Alexa bliss
Heel Sasha banks
Charlotte

All miles ahead of Paige.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> *Did the crowd chant 'one more time' as Kane was hitting Balor with the chair*? Sounded like they were chanting for that...


 Finn Balor is NOT over.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Balor came out, got the loudest reaction of the night, then Kane beats him with a chair and the crowd is dead lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

That was a good RAW. 

Missed Dean, but Roman and Seth were both very entertaining.

I was impressed with Elias, I'm glad they're moving him up a bit.

The women's "six-way" match turned out to be something better than I expected, although the henchmen's (henchwomen's?) explanation falls a little flat. 

Skipped quite a bit of the CW match because I needed a smoke break. Sorry CW's.

Glad for Matt that they're giving him something to do, I'm a bit worried about a feud with Bray though. I thought Bray had potential with Balor and look how that turned out. 

The ending got progressively weirder and progressively worse until it looped back around to farcical comedy and was good again.

The only things I didn't like were Joe/Titus and Dana being squashed. I have a soft spot for Dana.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Highlights of the night:*

Seth Rollins vs Cesaro, Elias and the Miztorauge and Asuka :mark

*Downfalls:*

Joe was in a backwards squash, Wyatt cut a promo, JJ and the last 30 of raw

*The others: *

Didn't watch Roman vs Elias, Anderson and Gallows and The women's promo's


5/10 Raw. Good mid 1st hour to late 2nd hour


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

- Elias looked hella impressive in his match.
- Asuka is the Queen Matriarch of Absolution, with Paige being 2nd in command.
- Jordan looked impressive in limited action.
- It's time for Kane to retire.
- Make Braun the FOTC for FFS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> *Highlights of the night:*
> 
> Seth Rollins vs Cesaro, Elias and the Miztorauge and Asuka :mark


Our boy did it again.

:Cocky

And those loud 'LETS GO ROLLINS" chants during the match. Multiple times in the match.

:banderas

Not even losses can take this dude down.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> Yep. The whole show was one big highlight reel...


Sure, except I never actually said that unk2


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kurt After RAW


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> What's the shortest match in WWE history? That was approximately 3 seconds.
> 
> edit: wasn't it Backlund/Diesel at 7 seconds before Rock/Rowan at Mania?


That Asuka/Dana match was 2.6 seconds from bell to bell.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I didn't enjoy much about this week's RAW. The things I enjoyed were the Rollins/Cesaro match, Paige's stable Absolution attacking Sasha Banks, Asuka squashing that jobber Dana Brooke with Absolution coming to confront Asuka. And the match of the night goes to Reigns/Elias as Elias looked pretty good out there. He looked like he belongs in the upper-card. 

The "Eater of Pins" Bray Wyatt defeated a broken down Matt Hardy. Matt sure looked broken after the match. I did not enjoy the main event at all. It was a mess. Jason Jordan disappeared after Finn Balor came out to attack Kane. And then Balor disappears once Stroman comes out to attack Kane. I literally went WTF is going on here. Too many guys floating around RAW doing nothing when they could be utilized on Smackdown.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

WHY.THE.FUCK.

Didn't Braun grab a mic and call Kane, who turns around....

"I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!!!"

...end.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Raw was actually pretty good. Aside from some downpoints like the awful ending, we had:

-Seth/Cesaro putting on a beauty of a match
-Paige's explanation and interaction with Asuka which were really good (really hoping they're building to an Asuka/Paige Womens Title WM bout)
-Elias easily outshining Reigns, showing what a star he could be as he looked great even in defeat
-Joe looking badass even though I don't think he's in line for anything in the forseable future except taking some Ls to Reigns.
-The biggest Matt broken tease yet :mark:

Looking forward to Ambrose and Rollins getting their Titles back next week.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Boring shoow as usual, the only thing good about the show were the last 30 minutes with Kane, I enjoyed watching Kane destroying Jordan and Balor. I'm totally invested in this Kane/Strowman feud, I love brutal and personal feuds like this


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Elias was the star of the night. So impressive. They should continue pushing him and I hope he holds the IC belt sometime in 2018.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

First 2 hours were decent, 3rd hour was awful in my opinion.

Seth/Cesaro was probably the best part of the night. That match was amazing to get on Weekly TV. It was so good, that I forgot how stale The Bar vs Dean & Seth has gotten.

I did :mark: for Broken Matt as well. Got a bad feeling Vince will find some way to fuck this gimmick up as well, however.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Elias is my guy. Best character on WWE television.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Jason Jordan vs Kane where is @The Fourth Wall his favorite wrestler is about to be on.


I'm glad I went to bed before that shitstorm :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW was lit. Been enjoying it for the past couple weeks, especially when I don't tune into WF. Bunch of negative energy here.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> RAW was lit. Been enjoying it for the past couple weeks, especially when I don't tune into WF. Bunch of negative energy here.


Can't say I enjoyed the past couple of weeks with Stephanie to be honest. But the first hour of this RAW was definitely the best in several weeks. Seth/Cesaro were on another level, those guys were putting on a PPV performance on Weekly TV. Definitely added some much needed fire to that feud for me, because it's been going on way too long.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Where is @A-C-P with his weekly 'Getting ready for RAW' post. :mj2 Most entertaining part of the night :beckylol
> 
> Guess I better do the honors


I was flying home from hell....I mean Texas :mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Can't say I enjoyed the past couple of weeks with Stephanie to be honest. But the first hour of this RAW was definitely the best in several weeks. Seth/Cesaro were on another level, those guys were putting on a PPV performance on Weekly TV. Definitely added some much needed fire to that feud for me, because it's been going on way too long.


So you failed to enjoy a 3-hour program because Stephanie showed up for 15-20 minutes?

:ha

She's the heel, like King Geoffrey. No one is supposed to like her.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I see a lot of potential in Kurt's son but he needs that superstar gimmick. Right now he's generic af and boring. Drop the Kurt's son gimmick and give him something he can actually work with. In fact, steal my man Pope's gimmick.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> So you failed to enjoy a 3-hour program because Stephanie showed up for 15-20 minutes?
> 
> :ha
> 
> She's the heel, like King Geoffrey. No one is supposed to like her.


The sole purpose of heels in wrestling is to get heat on the babyface, by beatdowns or humiliation, so that people watch the shows, and buy tickets and PPVs, to watch said babyface have the last laugh over the heel.

Nobody ever bought a ticket or tuned in to watch the heel annoy you. People tune in because they hope for comeuppance.

And since Stephanie draws tremendous Heat, but never does anything with it to make someone look good and get over, she's not a wrestling heel.
She's an annoying cunt who puts people off by thinking this is still the McMahon-Helmsley Regime Storyline from 20 years ago.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> God why is Graves and Cole jerking off to Jason Jordan so hard? Sounds like those two wanna do anal on him.


*Oh baby, I love it when you talk dirty like that.*


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *Oh baby, I love it when you talk dirty like that.*


:wow


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

'Twas an alright RAW in my books, but that comes with an addendum; I was recording the show and watched the recording as it was recording, so I was about an hour/half an hour behind the live times so I could skip boring segments. 

Opening promo was fine. 
Rollins V Cesaro was great. 
Reigns V Elias was fun. 
Both women's segments were well done. 
More character progression for Jordan. 

However, even despite skipping the boring stuff, I still managed to get a headache from the final half an hour....what a mess that was. Some of it was funny (Balor no-selling poor Jordan) but that's about it.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Was there live about 5 rows from the ring last night...

1. Balor got the biggest pop
2. Kane is running for knoxville mayor so we also were cheering hard for hhim and chanted "let's go mayor" at him 
3. Elias was by far the loudest heel heat I've heard in a while, he was great all around 
4. We chanted you deserve it at Roman...suck it, the guys been putting in great work for the last year so I am fine with giving him the IC belt
5. Titus was great and talked with the crowd very well when they were filming main event 
6. I've heard they muted the "my black son" chant we started for Jordan lol but it was very loud live


----------

